# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 1. dio

## BusyBee

> Nekada, ne tako davno, porod kod kuće bio je normalna stvar. Zašto onda danas pomisao na to većinu trudnica upravo zastrašuje? Uspjeli su nas uvjeriti da smo nesposobne "u svojoj režiji" donijeti dijete na svijet i svaku pomisao na to kako bi bilo lijepo roditi u toplini i sigurnosti svog doma presječe mračna rečenica: "A što ako nešto pođe po zlu?"
> Naravno da postoji mogućnost da se stvari zakompliciraju i zato bi bilo idealno da žena rađa kod kuće u prisutnosti iskusne babice (babice, ne doktora, jer porod nije bolest već prirodno stanje!). Ako bi nešto i pošlo po zlu babica bi na vrijeme procijenila postoji li potreba za bolnicom.
> 
> Na žalost, kod nas takav porod nije moguć, babicama to nije dozvoljeno.
> Imate samo dva izbora: ili roditi u rodilištu i nastojati postići dogovor s osobljem da se poštuju Vaše želje i minimiziraju/sasvim izbace nepotrebni zahvati i medikamenti ili se odvažiti na neasistirani porod kod kuće! 
> Takvu, za naše prilike, jako hrabru odluku, donijeli su Petra i Marko. Hrabrost je tim veća jer im je to bilo prvo dijete.


Ako jos niste, cijelu pricu procitajte ovdje.

----------


## momze

prekrasna prica. Petra i Marko, cestitam na hrabrosti!   :Heart:  

moja je zelja slijedece dijete roditi doma...

----------


## anchie76

Wow, vrlo impresivna prica.  A jel se znaju dalje detalji, ono u stilu kako je bilo s prijavom djeteta, jel su ih "maltretirali" (institucije, pedijatar, itd) poslije zbog toga sto je dijete rodjeno kod kuce?

----------


## tratincica

da, i mene to zanima...i da li su morali u bolnicu nakon porodaja ili pedijatar samo dode i pregleda dijete doma?

----------


## Sun

potpisujem momze  :Heart:

----------


## Dragonfly

Neko vrijeme sam razmišljala o porodu kod kuće. Pročitavši ovu prekrasno iskustvo prirodnog porođaja žalim što nisam imala više hrabrosti. Ovako sam morala proći cijelu "rutinu" poroda da bi tjedan dana poslije ponovno završila u bolnici s visokom temperaturom pod antibioticima, a sve kao posljedica infekcije koju sam zaradila na porodu korištenjem nesterilizirane opreme.
Ova priča je učvrstila moju odluku da slijedeće dijete rodim kod kuće.
Petra i Marko, čestitam vam na hrabrosti!!  :Smile:

----------


## momze

Anchie76, zar stvarno netko moze nekoga maltretirati zbog toga?! a sto se desi sa onim, doduse vrlo rijetkim, slucajevima kada majka rodi u autu ili sta ja znam gdje vec?

----------


## marta

momze, kad majka rodi u autu onda je oglavnom na putu u rodiliste pa  tamo iovakoionako zavrsi. tamo joj dernu terapiju antibioticima jerbo je radjala ko zna gdje, a i bebi za svaki slucaj. 

a kad rodis doma lijepo zoves pedijatra koji nije tome nesklon da ti dodje pogledati dijete i dati onaj papir koji ti je potreban za prijavu. 

ti ne moras ici nikud ako s osjecas dobro. ti, kao majka rodilja, kuzis.

----------


## momze

> ti ne moras ici nikud ako s osjecas dobro. ti, kao majka rodilja, kuzis.


super, marta. hvala na odgovoru!   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

> Anchie76, zar stvarno netko moze nekoga maltretirati zbog toga?! a sto se desi sa onim, doduse vrlo rijetkim, slucajevima kada majka rodi u autu ili sta ja znam gdje vec?




o može može, vidi ovu priču http://prirodniporod.crolink.net/iskustva.htm#1

----------


## Minnie

Prekrasan porod, tako topao i nježan.  :Heart:

----------

ja cu samo reci, da sam bar bila pametnija i zadnji put ostala kod kuce....


toliko mi je krivo zbog toga sto sam isla u rodiliste da si ne mogu oprostiti...


a ovaj porod   :Heart:   prekrasan, topao njezan kao sto bi svaki porod i trebao biti.. Petra, Marko najiskrenije cestitke

----------

:Laughing:  Ionako ste mi simpa obitelj, a sada sam stvarno oduševljena! Svaka čast!
Ekipa s klupice.

----------


## Olivija

Ovo zadnje je bilo od mene...Sorry, sorry...

----------


## oka

Ja nisam imala prirodni porod već carski i sve zbog žurbe dokotra. Dok ovo čitam suze mi idu jer toliko mi fali taj prirodni put... prvi kontakt s dijetetom... i jedva čekam drugi porod da pokušam nešto promijeniti! Svaka Vam čast, divim Vam se koliko ste hrabri!   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

wow! bez riječi sam   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

:Love:  koja neobična priča.

sigurna sam da će biti poticaj neodlučnima.

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

Oduvijek sam to htjela, ali želja je jedno a... Cijelu svoju trudnoću pripremala sam se na prirodni porod, vježbala sam i sve to, ali se i dan danas osjećam da su ga iščupali iz mene i mislim da je zbog toga imao jake dojenačke grčeve... Ova priča je nešto prekrasno i mislim san svake normalne majke.

----------


## Saradadevii

meni je samo zao sto se i u drugim jezicima i u hrvatskom, ovakav porod naziva neasistiranim. 
Glavna akterica svakog poroda i glavna asistentica je priroda koja kroz zenu kao medij izrazava svoje snage.
 Porod moze zapeti pa je potrebna ljudska profesionalna asistenicija, ali vecina poroda u odgovarajucoj fizickoj i mentalnoj okolini ne bi nikada zapela, tako da bi ljudska asistencija bila  potrebna uglavnom da se bavi banalnostima (ciscenje i pospremanje prostorije, spremanje obroka i sluzenje majke)

Mene bi zanimalo, ako se Petra javi ovdje, da nam kaze kako se oslobodila straha (ako ga je uopce imala)

----------

imas pri kraju price njen mail pa u pitaj...
ja jesam  :Wink:

----------


## bubimira

Krasna topla, obiteljska priča. I povrh svega HRABRA!
Davno sam je još pročitala na prirodnomporodu.crolink.net

Neznam, al ja ne bih imala petlje za tako što. Bilo bi me strah, a kako se tad opustiti?

----------

Svaka čast na hrabrosti!

----------


## anik

nema komentara - od čistog oduševljenja!!! da barem imam malo hrabrijeg muža, bez razmišljanja, dvojbe i straha bi se upustila u isto iskustvo...ali bez muža ne mogu...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zorana

AnkaiMarko, mislim da ti je malo "preteska" ta zadnja recenica.

----------

"Dragi moji" su vjerojatno rjeđi ovdje, pa ću započeti sa "Drage moje"!
Dakle... 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Drage moje!  :Smile:  
Hvala na lijepim komentarima i na cestitkama. Procitala sam nekoliko pitanja, pa sam razmisljala sto da ucinim. Forum je premali da pisem odgovore, pa sam eto nesto odlucila. Pocet cu pisati blog, i to vjerojatno vrlo redovito, nadam se mozda i svake veceri. Na blogu se vec nalazi nasa slika, moja email adresa i ova ista prica koja je ovdje objavljena. Planiram u svom blogu opisati sve sto je bilo, kak se veli od A do Z.  :shock: A bilo je puno toga. I puno ljepoga i puno ruznoga. Stoga pozivam vas na zajednicko putovanje kroz moju zivotnu pricu (pricu o porodu) i sve vezano uz to sto se desilo. Putujmo zajedno kroz 
*http:// prirodniporod.blog.hr* 
Pusa i veliki pozdrav svim dobrim i pozitivnim ljudima. Oni drugi me ne zanimaju 8)

----------


## PetraBlagojević

"Dragi moji" su vjerojatno rjeđi ovdje, pa ću započeti sa "Drage moje"!
Dakle... 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Drage moje!  :Smile:  
Hvala na lijepim komentarima i na cestitkama. Procitala sam nekoliko pitanja, pa sam razmisljala sto da ucinim. Forum je premali da pisem odgovore, pa sam eto nesto odlucila. Pocet cu pisati blog, i to vjerojatno vrlo redovito, nadam se mozda i svake veceri. Na blogu se vec nalazi nasa slika, moja email adresa i ova ista prica koja je ovdje objavljena. Planiram u svom blogu opisati sve sto je bilo, kak se veli od A do Z.  :shock: A bilo je puno toga. I puno ljepoga i puno ruznoga. Stoga pozivam vas na zajednicko putovanje kroz moju zivotnu pricu (pricu o porodu) i sve vezano uz to sto se desilo. Putujmo zajedno kroz 
*http:// prirodniporod.blog.hr* 
Pusa i veliki pozdrav svim dobrim i pozitivnim ljudima. Oni drugi me ne zanimaju 8)

----------


## Zorana

Petra, moze samo ukratko kada si se prvi put susrela s idejom o provodjenju ovakvog poroda? Ili si to oduvijek osjecala kao ispravno?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Petra, vrlo inspirativno  :Heart:  .
poznajem jedan par koji se nedavno odlučio na porod kod kuće, doduše asistirano, babica je došla u Zagreb iz Austrije.
sve je prošlo glatko, bebu su kasnije odveli kod ped. na pregled i dobili potvrdu za prijavu.
dakle i to je moguće  :Smile: .
osobno me nadahnjuju ovakve priče poput vaše, pomaknu mi onu neku graničnu crtu za još koji pedalj...

----------

Naravno da se treba zalagati da se svim zenama omoguci prirodan porod i ako zele kod kuce, ali je krajnje *neodgovorno* pozivati ih da to cine u Hrvatskoj kad za to ne postoje odgovarajuci uvjeti. 
Na zalost ne zivimo ni u Nizozemskoj ni u SAD-u. A o tome da je hitna 'u tren kod vas doma' i kakvim to posljedicama rezultira mozemo cesto cuti u medijima. Moza bi neka zena koja zivi u npr. uzem dijelu Zagreba i rada u noci stigla do lijecnicke pomoci na vrijeme, ali ne zelim ni misliti kako bi ju hitna iz nekokog udaljenijeg dijela grada u vrijeme prometne guzve brzo dovela do bolnice.
Moje dijete i ja smo na porodu u bolnici dozivjeli gotovo se od onih nepotrebnih stvari koje Petra navodi i to je uistinu grozno iskustvo, ali za svoj slijedeci porod cu se ugledati na hrabru Maju i njenu pricu Bebica koja mijenja svijet! jer se izborila za porod kakav zeli, ali u bolnici gdje je u svakom trenutku mogla dobiti lijecnicku pomoc ako joj je trebala.

Divna prica, ali cista fikcija. Petra najbolje zna kako je njen porod uistinu zavrsio.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Divna prica, ali cista fikcija. Petra najbolje zna kako je njen porod uistinu zavrsio.


Gost, ti znaš nešto što mi ne znamo :? ?

----------


## Zorana

Ja ne sumnjam nimalo da je Petrin porod zavrsio jako lijepo, onako kako ga i sama opisuje.
 :Heart:  
Ali, isto tako se slazem s ovim sto Gost pise. :/ Buduci da ta citava prica s porodom kod kuce u Hr nije zakonski regulirana, nema nikakve zastitne mehanizme oko sebe, bojim se da se i meni momentalno cini bolja opcija za koju su se izborile npr. Maja, Egemama, neke cure koje su rodile u rijeckom rodilistu itd.

----------


## gost1

Nadam se da će nam Petra ispričati svoju priču na blogu koji je ostavila u svom postu.
Neznam zašto to ne bi bilo moguće u Hr, ili smo mi Albanija?
Ali znam samo jedno, da mnogi doktori gledaju na to kao NEODGOVORNO, dok mnoge Babice gledaju na to sa simpatijama.

Ipak, dali je porod bolest ili je to prirodna stvar koja je bila prije medicine?

Također mi je drago što je odlučila pisati pod punim imenom što pokazuje njezine otvorene namjere, što ne vidim na nekim postovima iznad mene.

----------


## Zorana

NI meni nije jasno zasto se to ne bi omogucilo zenama u Hrvatskoj. Jer, sudeci po meni najblizem, austrijskom primjeru, stvarno ne zahtjeva puno truda niti logisticke potpore.
Zena se tijekom trudnoce upozna s babicom koja ce biti prisutna pri porodu. Kad porod krene, rodilja stupa u kontakt s babicom koja onda dolazi i asistira pri porodu. Pri eventualnim komplikacijama, babica stupa u kontakt s najblizom bolnicom. (ili bolnicom u kojoj je zaposlena, nisam ovo sigurna) I pomoc stigne zaista brzo, ako se dogodi da je potrebna. Nista sporije nego sto bi stigla u bilo kojem drugom hitnom slucaju.

Babica koja je meni dolazila doma nakon poroda je majka troje djece, svih troje je rodila doma. I bas mi je pricala o tome kako kod mnogih zena porod kod kuce zvuci kao nesto jako rizicno...a u biti je istina totalno suprotna. Jer puno puta zene nisu ni svjesne rizika koje donosi mijenjanje okoline tijekom trudova, strah od bolnica itd.

Vjerujem da je kod nas jos uvijek jako prisutna problematika dominantnosti tzv. muske energije. I mnogima je problem prepustiti palicu zenama kad su u pitanju njihova tijela i njihovi porodi. Jer to automatski znaci i prepustanje odgovornosti, tj. gubljenje moci. Nadam se da ne brljam previse  :Grin:  , to mi momentalno pada napamet...

----------


## PetraBlagojevic

Drago mi je ovo cuti Zorana  :Kiss:

----------


## Saradadevii

meni je tako zanimljivo kako se cesto ista rijec susrece kada se govori o stvarima koje jednostavno nisu uobicajene, koju vecina ljudi ne radi ili ne bi napravila jer se boji (misli da je rizicno, ili ima dokaze za to da je rizicno pa se stoga boji), a ta rijec je neodgovornost (jer ne cijepis dijete ili rodis doma , s babicom ili bez nje, ili nesto drugo, bio je jedan profesor na tehnolosko-prehrambenom faksu koji je prije desetak godina tvrdio da trudnice vegetarijanke ugrozavaju svoje djete i da su neodgovorne)
Meni se cini ako netko preuzme odgovornost na sebe za bilo sta sto bi se moglo dogoditi kao posljedica vlastite odluke, da tu nema neodgovornosti ma sto on to odlucio napraviti. Samo preuzimanje odgovornosti.

----------

:Heart:   :Heart:  predivan porod   :Heart:   :Heart:  

U mnooogo cega slican mome - osim sto sam ja imala babicu na kucnom porodu (koja se svo vrijeme trudila da bude sto neprimjetljivija). Rodila u NL   :Embarassed:  Na kraju je rekla kako joj je zao da nije imala kameru ili kojeg asistenta sa sobom da pokaze kako porod moze da bude lijep!

Zaista mi je zao sto zakon koji regulise te stvari u RH JOS uvjiek nije promijenio. Pisem - jos uvijek- jer to se mora promijeniti!!

----------

> Devet mjeseci dijete je pored majčinog srca u ugodnoj toploj vodi, u mraku, i sve što njemu treba kada izađe van je majka, majčino mlijeko, toplina. A ne rezanje, tuširanje, mjerenje, pothlađivanje i ostalo masakriranje kroz koje dijete prolazi. Oni to zovu RUTINA. Potom se dijete stavlja u boks gdje leži kao sardina i plače slijedećih 6 sati sa ostalih 30–ero djece jer ne zna što ga je snašlo. Nema mame, nema topline, nema majčinog otkucaja srca - dječje najdraže melodije, nema ničega što pozna. Te traume ostaju cijeli život.


ja se na ovo rasplacem! jednom sam negdje na nasim stranicama procitala(ali ne znam vise gdje) porod iz perspektive djeteta i slicno je opisano kao ovo gore i sjecam se da sam plakala kao ljuta godina i ne smijem se ni sjetiti moje djece koja su se isto tako osjecala  :Sad:  

Petra i Marko-svaka cast  :Heart:

----------


## ivakika

:Laughing:  kliknula sam direktno sa portala i ispala Gost  :Laughing:

----------


## Maja

Gost, zahvaljujem na lijepim riječima u mom smjeru. Ali, svejedno bih rekla da mislim da postoji više vrsta hrabrosti i po mome su jednako vrijedne. Nije da sam ja nešto vjerovala da će mi bebica biti sigurnija u bolnici, tj. nisam išla rađati u bolnicu zbog sigurnosti nego jednostavno jer se tako (ipak) radilo, pa čak i ako se ideš boriti za svoj porod. Ne bih se tada usudila ostati doma. Koliko se god ja borila, rekla bih da vjera u moje tijelo i prirodu nije još bila potpuna. I ja sam puno "odrasla" od tada i slijedeći moj porod (ako ga bude) gotovo sigurno neće biti u bolnici.
No, drago će mi biti za svaku rodilju koja se izbori za svoj porod u rodilištu, mislim da se (i) na taj način mijenja sistem.

----------


## Lilly

Petra, samo pisi. Mene jako zanima.

----------


## Lilly

> meni je tako zanimljivo kako se cesto ista rijec susrece kada se govori o stvarima koje jednostavno nisu uobicajene, koju vecina ljudi ne radi ili ne bi napravila jer se boji (misli da je rizicno, ili ima dokaze za to da je rizicno pa se stoga boji), a ta rijec je neodgovornost (jer ne cijepis dijete ili rodis doma , s babicom ili bez nje, ili nesto drugo, bio je jedan profesor na tehnolosko-prehrambenom faksu koji je prije desetak godina tvrdio da trudnice vegetarijanke ugrozavaju svoje djete i da su neodgovorne)
> Meni se cini ako netko preuzme odgovornost na sebe za bilo sta sto bi se moglo dogoditi kao posljedica vlastite odluke, da tu nema neodgovornosti ma sto on to odlucio napraviti. Samo preuzimanje odgovornosti.



podrzavam   :Smile:

----------

> Meni se cini ako netko preuzme odgovornost na sebe za bilo sta sto bi se moglo dogoditi kao posljedica vlastite odluke, da tu nema neodgovornosti ma sto on to odlucio napraviti. Samo *preuzimanje odgovornosti*.


Ovo je predobro rečeno  :D

----------

[Divna prica, ali cista fikcija. Petra najbolje zna kako je njen porod uistinu zavrsio.[/quote].... 

sa zvanjem doktora i hitne....

----------


## PetraBlagojevic

Gost strpi se!
Sve ce ti biti opisano na mom blogu (*http://prirodniporod.blog.hr*) Prati ga svaki dan, pocevsi od danas. Bit ces jaaaaako, jako iznenadjen. Napisat cu apsolutno sve. Sva imena i sve sto se desilo. Bez cenzure.

----------

p.s. Gost imaj hrabrosti kao ja pa napisi ime i prezime. Lako je biti anoniman.

----------


## Inquirer

super prica.
samo moje skromno misljenje je da porod kod kuce u zemlji u kojoj hitna pomoc ne moze doci unutar 15 min (znaci kod nas) treba biti na topicu naslova neodgovorno roditeljstvo.
A u rodilistu se sasvim fino covjek moze izboriti za svoj plan poroda ako si da truda.

----------


## momze

> A u rodilistu se sasvim fino covjek moze izboriti za svoj plan poroda ako si da truda.


sa ovim se djelomicno slazem. naime, ne moze se dobiti bas ta intima kao kod kuce. mozda i moze, ali pod uvjetom da se ocevima dopusti 24-sati boravak uz majku i dijete, kao sto je slucaj u nekim drugim zemljama.

----------


## Inquirer

ja sam bio na dva poroda do sada. na prvom ucis stvari i pokusavas zapamtiti sto bi bilo dobro promjeniti na slijedecem, na drugom sam vec rezao pupkovinu i moja tadasnja partnerica je prosla opcenito puno bolje sa planom poroda. Na slijedecem, a siguran sam da cu prisustvovati i na slijedecem jer to je velicanstven dogadjaj za cijelu obitelj, cu pokusati mozda nesto vise. I tako ako se svi potrudimo i u Hr ce se stvoriti bolji uvijeti. A trenutacno mi se cini lakse utjecati na uvjete u rodilistima nego rjesavati prometne kolapse da bi hitna stigla na vrijeme ako nesto podje po zlu doma. i budimo realni, sto mislite kako je ljudima koji preuzmu odgovornost na sebe i nesto podje krivo. Radi se o nasoj djeci, a ne o krumpirima.

----------


## Sun

> super prica.
> samo moje skromno misljenje je da porod kod kuce u zemlji u kojoj hitna pomoc ne moze doci unutar 15 min (znaci kod nas) treba biti na topicu naslova neodgovorno roditeljstvo.
> A u rodilistu se sasvim fino covjek moze izboriti za svoj plan poroda ako si da truda.


A ja bi si u trudovima još morala i davat truda da se izborim za svoj plan poroda... moš mislit! 
netko može, ali zar to nebi trebalo biti normalno samo po sebi pa da i oni koji nisu baš ratoborni po prirodi mogu imati normalan prirodan porod  :?

----------


## MGrubi

da sistem funcionira ka u Nizozemskoj ja bi rodila doma, ali tu kod nas, oslanjati se na hitnu, hm... rizično je
jer ako nešto pođe krivu... u pitanju su životi

----------


## Inquirer

[quote="SunA ja bi si u trudovima još morala i davat truda da se izborim za svoj plan poroda... moš mislit![/quote]

pa zato fino povedes nekog partnera nek ti pomaze. ni doma neces sama biti ili mozda planiras sve sama obaviti ?!

----------


## Maja

> Inquirer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> super prica.
> samo moje skromno misljenje je da porod kod kuce u zemlji u kojoj hitna pomoc ne moze doci unutar 15 min (znaci kod nas) treba biti na topicu naslova neodgovorno roditeljstvo.
> A u rodilistu se sasvim fino covjek moze izboriti za svoj plan poroda ako si da truda.
> 
> 
> A ja bi si u trudovima još morala i davat truda da se izborim za svoj plan poroda... moš mislit! 
> netko može, ali zar to nebi trebalo biti normalno samo po sebi pa da i oni koji nisu baš ratoborni po prirodi mogu imati normalan prirodan porod  :?


Apsolutno se slažem. Ako netko osjeća da može, super. No, užasno je teško u trudovima se boriti i apsolutno je nefer da se to od žena zahtijeva, eksplicitno ili implicitno. Svi znamo što stres radi porodu. Ja sam se, da bih se borila, praktički odrekla recimo svoje tranzicije u porodu, jer sam osjećala da moram zadržati kontrolu tamo gdje sam bila. I, jest, porod mi je bio prekrasan, ali svejedno nije bio maksimum koji je možda mogao biti.

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

> AnkaiMarko, mislim da ti je malo "preteska" ta zadnja recenica.


Ma mislila sam bez ikakvih komplikacija, s djetetom sve u redu, s majkom isto... malo sam bila škrta na riječima. Nisam imala loše namjere. Ovaj porod i sve poslije njega je prekrasno.

----------


## mendula

> praktički odrekla recimo svoje tranzicije u porodu, jer sam osjećala da moram zadržati kontrolu tamo gdje sam bila.


Daj ovo malo bolje objasni. Kako se možeš odreći tranzicije, zar to nije preduvjet finala?

----------


## PetraBlagojevic

Treba se izboriti za to da babice porađaju doma, da imaju mobitel s kojim pozovu doktore koji cekaju ispred kuce u kolima hitne pomoci. Ili su u bolnici, ali znaju da je porod poceo i spremni su odmah krenuti. TAKO SE TO VANI RADI. Medutim, jos cemo svi skupa maaalkice pricekati prije nego Hrvatska pocne tako funkcionirati. Prometni kolaps? Koliko se sjecam, hitna upali rotirku i sirenu i svi joj se micu s puta.

----------


## MGrubi

nemoš ući u tranziciju ako se trudiš ostati potpuno svjestan
kad sam ja ulazila u tranziciju isključila sam sve oko sebe, mogli su se derati kolko oće tiskaj, tiskaj, ja sam se prepustila instiktu

----------


## Inquirer

> Treba se izboriti za to da babice porađaju doma, da imaju mobitel s kojim pozovu doktore koji cekaju ispred kuce u kolima hitne pomoci. Ili su u bolnici, ali znaju da je porod poceo i spremni su odmah krenuti. TAKO SE TO VANI RADI. Medutim, jos cemo svi skupa maaalkice pricekati prije nego Hrvatska pocne tako funkcionirati.


Ma super. Samo babice nisu "sam svoj majstor" vec skolovane porodnicarke. Nadalje i u Svedskoj (koja se cesto istice kao primjer) je zabranjeno radjanje doma ako ste udaljeni vise od 15 min voznje do rodilista.




> Prometni kolaps? Koliko se sjecam, hitna upali rotirku i sirenu i svi joj se micu s puta.


A svakih par dana u novinama citas kako je netko umro jer su cekali hitnu 2 sata ...
Zimi u kontinentalnoj Hrvatskoj (snijeg ) ili ljeti Jadran (turisticke guzve) je iluzorno ocekivati idealne prometne prilike ili sjetimo se one proslogodisnje kolaps situacije u zagrebu kad se islo par sati kroz grad.

No ipak drago mi je kad sve uredno prodje kao u slucaju iz price. Samo tvrdim da je to neodgovorno koliko god romanticno zvucalo.

----------


## Felix

inquirer, sve to lijepo zvuci napisano iz muske perspektive   :Grin:  

ali ja ne zelim da mi prvi porod bude srednja zalost, drugi malo bolji a treci skoro savrsen. i to sve pod pretpostavkom da sam, kako vrijeme ide, sve sposobnija objasnjavati se i raspravljati tijekom trudova. *nisam to sposobna uopce, niti zelim razvijati tu tehniku.* *jer dok traje porod, imam pametnijeg posla.* ja zelim da mi i prvi i drugi porod budu savrseni. to zasluzujemo i moja djeca i ja. zasto bi npr. prvo dijete bilo zakinuto u odnosu na trece?  

tako da, to sa mogucnosti super prirodnog poroda u nasim rodilistima stoji, ako si takva osoba. ja nisam.

srecom pa uvijek postoji izbor. cak i onda kad se cini da ga nema. mozes ici u rodiliste i pokusati zaboraviti sto prije. mozes ici u rodiliste s planom poroda pa ako treba i svadjat se. mozes otici u inozemstvo u rodiliste. mozes otic u inozemstvo roditi izvan rodilista. mozes ostati doma i dogovoriti babicu. mozes ostati doma i roditi neasistirano...

izmedju poroda u rodilistu i neasistiranog poroda, vazuci njihove rizike, jos uvijek nisam sigurna da su rizici neasistiranog veci...


inace, petra, svaka cast, fenomenalno, jedva cekam detalje!   :Heart:  bas mi je falila jedna dobra hr prica o neasist. porodu. zasto bi se samo vani o tome pricalo  8) 

a sad ce ispasti da se totalno ulizujem, ali stvarno ste mi jako lijepi vas troje

----------


## momze

> Treba se izboriti za to da babice porađaju doma


sa ovim se slazem, no trebalo bi biti moguce imati odabir i dobiti prirodan porod i u bolnici, ako to zena zeli (samo da se zena za takav porod ne mora prepirati sa medicinskim osobljem, izmedju trudova).

meni je moj drugi porod bio prekrasan (rodila u privatnoj klinici u inozemstvu) i vrlo intiman. MM je bio cijelo vrijeme sa mnom i jos 3 dana u bolnici. primalja i ginekologica bi u sobu ulazile samo ako bi ja rekla MM-u da ih pozove. nitko mi nije radio nista sto ja nisam htjela i ja sam se osjecala sigurno, opusteno i voljeno.   :Smile:  

znaci, ako platis - moze se. ovo baca u vodu sve one teorije 'nije sigurno', 'mora biti konstantan nadzor ctg-a vase bebice', 'lakse ce vam biti ako vas recnemo, brze ce bebica van', 'ako tata boravi u istoj sobi gdje majka i dijete, prenijet ce mu bakterije' itd.... 

i na kraju, ostaje nam tuzna konstatacija da se nasem medicinskom osoblju (a na koncu, i nasoj drzavi) tako nesto jednostavno ne da, jer za ovakve stvari se treba potruditi, treba imati malo vise vremena i razumijevanja.  :/

----------

> Treba se izboriti za to da babice porađaju doma, da imaju mobitel s kojim pozovu doktore koji cekaju ispred kuce u kolima hitne pomoci. Ili su u bolnici, ali znaju da je porod poceo i spremni su odmah krenuti. TAKO SE TO VANI RADI. Medutim, jos cemo svi skupa maaalkice pricekati prije nego Hrvatska pocne tako funkcionirati. Prometni kolaps? Koliko se sjecam, hitna upali rotirku i sirenu i svi joj se micu s puta.


salis se, jel? Gdje je to vani tako sto navodis? Mislim, gdje to "vani" doktori cekaju za vrijeme poroda u kolima hitne pomoci ispred kuce?

----------


## Felix

> pa zato fino povedes nekog partnera nek ti pomaze. ni doma neces sama biti ili mozda planiras sve sama obaviti ?!


da, i onda te puknu u predradjaonu gdje nema partnera ili vele sezona je gripe ili se naprosto partner pokaze nedorastao visini zadatka i u kljucnom momentu popusti pred navaljivanjem medicinara.....
ok, mozes se odluciti za zensku prijateljicu, doulu, ali to kod nas znaci da se moras odreci partnera. a ne zelim njega zakinuti za tako fantasticno iskustvo.

da se razumijemo, shvacam da porod kod kuce nije rjesenje za sve, postoje problemi tehnicke i logisticke prirode i to sve stoji. ali hocu reci da *nekima, maksimum sto moze postici u rodilistu, jos je uvijek manje od minimuma koji zahtijeva za svoj porod*. a ima nas na ovom forumu dosta   :Grin:

----------


## Inquirer

> sa ovim se slazem, no trebalo bi biti moguce imati odabir i dobiti prirodan porod i u bolnici, ako to zena zeli (samo da se zena za takav porod ne mora prepirati sa medicinskim osobljem, izmedju trudova).
> 
> i na kraju, ostaje nam tuzna konstatacija da se nasem medicinskom osoblju (a na koncu, i nasoj drzavi) tako nesto jednostavno ne da, jer za ovakve stvari se treba potruditi, treba imati malo vise vremena i razumijevanja.  :/


ovo je prava poanta. i tu treba reagirati za stvaranje boljitka.
meni nije problem i platiti nesto ako mislim da cu dobiti bolje. ali kod nas se bolje ne nudi nego se moras izboriti jer im se ne da.

a kad imas izbor prirodnog poroda onda ti je svejedno gdje si.
neki kazu da se doma osjecaju bolje. a sto je to doma. doma je tamo gdje si ti, rodilja, tvoje voljene osobe. a to su nematerijalne stvari koje mozes imati i u bolnici ako se stvore uvijeti.

----------


## momze

> Treba se izboriti za to da babice porađaju doma, da imaju mobitel s kojim pozovu doktore koji cekaju ispred kuce u kolima hitne pomoci. Ili su u bolnici, ali znaju da je porod poceo i spremni su odmah krenuti. TAKO SE TO VANI RADI. Medutim, jos cemo svi skupa maaalkice pricekati prije nego Hrvatska pocne tako funkcionirati. Prometni kolaps? Koliko se sjecam, hitna upali rotirku i sirenu i svi joj se micu s puta.
> 			
> 		
> 
> salis se, jel? Gdje je to vani tako sto navodis? Mislim, gdje to "vani" doktori cekaju za vrijeme poroda u kolima hitne pomoci ispred kuce?


ne znam sto ce Petra odgovoriti na ovo, ali ja cu reci da sam se ja SMS-ala sa mojom ginekologiom do ponoci (taj dan me pregledala i rekla da sam 4 cm otvorena i pustila me doma!)

kada sam joj oko ponoci rekla da su mi trudovi na svake tri minute, rekla mi je da dodjem u kliniku. docekala me i ja sa rodila nakon 3 sata. zemlja o kojoj govorim je Litva. 

dakle, kao sto je bila doma i odgovarala mi na moje poruke, vjerojatno moze biti i blizu kuce. naravno, ovakve usluge jos je uvijek potrebno platiti.

----------


## momze

> a kad imas izbor prirodnog poroda onda ti je svejedno gdje si.
> neki kazu da se doma osjecaju bolje. a sto je to doma. doma je tamo gdje si ti, rodilja, tvoje voljene osobe. a to su nematerijalne stvari koje mozes imati i u bolnici ako se stvore uvijeti.


lijepo receno.   :Smile:

----------


## gosca

ama cekaj, razlicito je da ti je tvoj doktor dostupan, a razlicito da ceka s kolima hitne pomoci ispred kuce. Nije?
Pa kolko kostaju kola s cijelom ekipom za porod za koji to mozda uopce nece biti potrebno? zato mislim da je to sto je napisano malo prebedasto.
Da, razlčicite su zemlje razlicito uredile. U Velikoj Britaniji dobivas pratnju pod policijskim svjetlima ako babica doma zakljuci da je potrebno doci u bolnicu, postoje regule pod kojima je dopusteno radjati doma. Pa i kod nas s lijenicima se da dogovoriti kad da dodjes, jednako tako, da ih cujes na telefom. Ja sam dva ginekologa cula naizmjenicu cijeli dan prije poroda, do kasno navecer, pa sta. To je jos drukcije od toga da su kola vani i cekaju. Nije?

----------


## Saradadevii

a


> kad imas izbor prirodnog poroda onda ti je svejedno gdje si.


ovdje vec i neke  bolnicke babice pricaju kako je i najprirodnije nastrojena bolnica, s radjaonima uredjenima poput necije dnevne sobe, jos uvijek je negdje u rangu vlastite kuhinje, a ne intime vlastite sobe.
Ali, dobro, ljudi mogu biti intimni i u kuhinji.

----------


## Lilly

> a kad imas izbor prirodnog poroda onda ti je svejedno gdje si.
> neki kazu da se doma osjecaju bolje. a sto je to doma. doma je tamo gdje si ti, rodilja, tvoje voljene osobe. a to su nematerijalne stvari koje mozes imati i u bolnici ako se stvore uvijeti.



Ne bih se u potpunosti slozila da 'doma' cine samo ljudi i da je dovoljno vec imati njih u blizini pa da se bolje ili dobro osjecas.

Ono sto imas kod svoje kuce je situacija u kojoj si ti domacin i ti reziras stvar a primalja je ta koja je 'davatelj usluge' i tu radi tebe.

Ovo gore contra situacije sada u Cro:

Lijecnicko osoblje je u bolnici bogibatina. Zena i sva njena pratnja je u vecini slucajeva prvo uplasena pa tek onda (a mozda nikad) malo otkravljena da izrazi zelje koje onda cesto dozive kao neodgovorne prohtjeve itd.

----------


## flower

sad sam se sjetila jednog razgovora s mojom D. - gdje sam se ja rodila? U bolnici. Bila sam bolesna  :shock: ...
kad imas 3-4 god. onda ti je jasno a nekako s 30 god. izgubis tu jasnocu vidjenja svijeta...

----------


## Inquirer

pa draga Lilly to je situacija koju treba mijenjati, a ne slijegati ramenima kao to je tako i sto mozemo.
jer ako tako gledas ni porodi doma nisu legalni.

da u Hr postoji idealna situacija ne bi ni bilo citave ove rasprave, a bogami niti bi se netko cudio ili proglasavao hrabroscom nesto sto je normalno.

----------


## Lilly

Aha, ti pricas o jednom koraku a ja o tri ispred? Jesmo se tu mimoisli?   :Grin:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> praktički odrekla recimo svoje tranzicije u porodu, jer sam osjećala da moram zadržati kontrolu tamo gdje sam bila.
> 
> 
> Daj ovo malo bolje objasni. Kako se možeš odreći tranzicije, zar to nije preduvjet finala?


ja sam tijekom poroda vecim dijelom bila sama i to je bilo cisto blazenstvo, ali znam da mi je "refleks istiskivanja djeteta" (obicno se kaze fetusa, ali mi ovo prvo bolje pase) "narusila" babica (ili obje) koje su ujedino i moje prijateljice a koje su se onda pojavile oko mene. Bez ikoga bi to bilo puno drugacije i, vjerujem , ekstaticnije, ili barem uz nekoga tko stvarno razumije sto se dogadja pri porodu i ima vlastiti um i strahove pod dobrom kontrolom.

----------


## Maja

> nemoš ući u tranziciju ako se trudiš ostati potpuno svjestan
> kad sam ja ulazila u tranziciju isključila sam sve oko sebe, mogli su se derati kolko oće tiskaj, tiskaj, ja sam se prepustila instiktu


mendula, ovako nekako. Budući da sam osjećala da moram biti na oprezu zbog njihovih intervencija, osjećala sam da si ne smijem, ne mogu, dopustiti da se izgubim, da gubim kontrolu (iako, tu ulazi i da žena rađa kao što živi, a ja jesam prilični control frik)

----------


## Hannah

Jako me dirnula Petrina priča. Bravo za hrabrost! To kažem zato što je moj muž nažalost nije imao, kada smo prije 9 mj. razmatrali mogućnost poroda našeg anđela doma. Bojao se je ali ne zamjeram mu. 
Rodila sam u bolnici "nakljukana" dripom, morfijem i antibioticima, epiziotomirana s rupturom anusa  :Sad:  Zbog morfija, bebač je spavao 2 dana,a mene ni očajnička želja za dojenjem, nije spasila od 2 mastitisa. 
Najveća utjeha mi je bila što je naš anđeo bio a i ostao jednostavno prekrasan!

----------


## suncokret

Kad sam prvi put pročitala priču bilo mi je pravo toplo oko srca, ali kad sam malo razmislila čini mi se da je tako rađati ipak malo neodgovorno.
Sve to stoji: trudnoća nije bolest, porod je prirodna stvar, bolnice su takve kakve jesu, ali ipak...
Neasistirani porod i porod kod kuće su dvije potpuno različite stvari, kod poroda kod kuće se valjda podrazumijeva da je s vama stručna osoba koja će znati procijeniti da li je sve u redu ili bi možda trebalo krenuti u bolnicu, tisuću stvari može poći krivo. Pa da je ta priroda tako svemoćna medicina se kao znanost nikad ne bi ni razvila.
Vjerujem da je to bilo predivno iskustvo i da je trebalo za takav porod i hrabrosti i informiranosti, ali mislim da su takve priče korak od moguće tragedije.

----------


## buby

svaka čast na porodu
 :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> No ipak drago mi je kad sve uredno prodje kao u slucaju iz price. Samo tvrdim da je to neodgovorno koliko god romanticno zvucalo.


i meni je neizmjerno drago sto je - koliko sam imala prilike do sada procitati - ovo proslo dobro. i radujem se vasoj sreci. no ne mogu ne upitati se jel bi prica bila na naslovnici portala da je krenulo po zlu.

----------


## swenova mama

bila bi na naslovnici, ali novina. 
super je radjati doma, ako postoji infrastruktura koja to prati, educirane babice, ultraodgovoran lijecnik koji prati trudnocu i da je sve s trudnocom u najboljem redu. U suprotnom, najljepsi se dogadjaj vrlo lako moze pretvoriti u najvecu tragediju. 
A bojim se da navedenom u nasoj zemlji jos nema.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ultraodgovoran lijecnik koji prati trudnocu


u zemljama gdje postoji sva ta infrastruktura, trudnoću ne prati liječnik nego babica (primalja).

----------

Ja se ne bih usudila, ali svaka čast Petri i Marku   :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## Sun

[quote=Inquirer]


> pa zato fino povedes nekog partnera nek ti pomaze. ni doma neces sama biti ili mozda planiras sve sama obaviti ?!


been there, done that   :Rolling Eyes:  
bio partner i super obavio i borio se.. A onda ga poslali u neku sobicu da se obuće u plavo odjelce a mene odveli u rađaonu. I probušili vodenjak. A jel da krivim njega što nije bio tamo? Ili sam ja kriva što nisam skužila na vrijeme? pa se nisam dovoljno trudila? Jel to normalno?

----------


## swenova mama

Ne razumijem gdje ste to radjale. Ne znam koji bi mi lijecnik probio vodenjak da sam decidirano rekla da necu. 
Moj zadnji porod igrom je slucaja bio carski, zajednicki smo dan ranije uordinaciji odlucivali zelim  li na carski ili pokusati VBAC, ako zelim VBAC, zelim li... i slijedio je plan poroda. Na zalost, ili na srecu, doslo je do medicinske indikacije za hitni carski dan kasnije i vise nismo mogli cekati VBAC. Ali da jesmo, ne znam bas da se ne bi pridrzavali onoga sto smo razgovarali. 
MaHu, znam da je u vecino zemalja vani tako da trudnocu prati babica. ali ne u svim. Cak i u zemljama gdje je dopusteno radjati doma, u nekima, zena katkad mora vidjeti lijecnika s vremena na vrijeme, makar samo za UZV. Cak i u Svedskoj.

----------


## Gost

I u zemljama gdje je dozvoljen porod kod kuce asistirano uz babicu radi se o babicama bitnodrugacije educiranima nego kod nas. To su fakultetski obrazovane primalje. I takve iste nadziru trudnocu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> No ipak drago mi je kad sve uredno prodje kao u slucaju iz price. Samo tvrdim da je to neodgovorno koliko god romanticno zvucalo.
> 			
> 		
> 
> i meni je neizmjerno drago sto je - koliko sam imala prilike do sada procitati - ovo proslo dobro. i radujem se vasoj sreci. no ne mogu ne upitati se jel bi prica bila na naslovnici portala da je krenulo po zlu.


stvari u zivotu uvijek mogu krenuti po zlu.
porod moze krenuti po zlu i u bolnici i izvan nje.
Kod poroda kod kuce (asistiranog od medicinskog osoblja koje je danas, uglavnom, babica) najvaznije nije to da hitna stoji stand by i da se moze doci u 15 minuta do bolnice (iako ovo drugo nije na odmet, ali ne moze biti garantirano u mnogim zemljama u kojima je porod kod kuce "legalna" opcija, npr. prostranstva Australije ili Canade), nego je vazno to da onaj tko je u ulozi asistenta ima znanja i vjestine kako ocuvati normalnost porodjaja i kako prepoznati znakove da stvari ne idu kako bi trebale ici.
Neke babice i doule tvrde da se to moze prepoznati u vecini slucajeva na vrijeme, a da ono sto se ne moze prepoznati ili predvidjeti, da je u vecini slucajeva tesko ista napraviti i u bolnici. 
Ja to ne bih mogla tvrditi na osnovu znanja i  iskustva  koja imam, ali to tvrde neke od onih koji se time bave cijeli svoj profesionalni vijek.

----------


## Saradadevii

> I u zemljama gdje je dozvoljen porod kod kuce asistirano uz babicu radi se o babicama bitnodrugacije educiranima nego kod nas. To su fakultetski obrazovane primalje. I takve iste nadziru trudnocu.


to je tocno, ako se radi o trudnoci bez komplikacija. Ako nema komplikacija, tada je babica uz zenu.  U VB ultrazvuk, ako ga zelis napraviti, ne rade lijecnici ginekolozi nego ultrazvucni tehnicari. Tako je u drzavnim bolnicama. U privatnoj skrbi, cini mi se da ginekolozi prate sve (otprilike kao sto je norma u Hrvatskoj)

Ipak, bitna stvar kod babica, koje premda imaju fakultetsku edukaciju, je slijedeca: one koje su nezavisne i imaju vece i sire iskustvo poroda kod kuce, imaju i drugaciji pristup porodu.
Bolnicke babice donesu svoja bolnicka iskustva i protokole kod kuce i ponekda porod nije bitno drugaciji sto se intervencija tice od onog koji bi bio u bolnici (osim intervencija koje im nisu dostupne, npr CTG ili epiduralna).
Zelim reci, nije edukacija jedini cimbenik, iako je vazna, iskustvo i pristup je jos vazniji, a on se tesko stjece samo edukacijom koja je, barem u Europi,  poprilicno "protokolarna" i iskustvom koje se bazira na bolnickim porodima.

----------

saradadevii ja tako volim tvoje postove....  :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> Neke babice i doule tvrde da se to moze prepoznati u vecini slucajeva na vrijeme, a da ono sto se ne moze prepoznati ili predvidjeti, da je u vecini slucajeva tesko ista napraviti i u bolnici.


kad bude stani-pani pa se nesto odjednom zakomplicira i zena mora na stol - tesko mi je povjerovati da tu vrijeme ne igra nikakvu ulogu. i jos teze mi je povjerovati da je u takvom stanju voznja kolima preporucljiva. niti (naravno osobno) vidim razloga takvoj strci i brizi, kad sve moze i lakse.




> super je radjati doma, ako postoji infrastruktura koja to prati, educirane babice, ultraodgovoran lijecnik koji prati trudnocu i da je sve s trudnocom u najboljem redu. U suprotnom, najljepsi se dogadjaj vrlo lako moze pretvoriti u najvecu tragediju


i po mogucnosti imash tom cruise za muzha   :Razz:  kad sve to imas doma, koja je onda razlika izmedju bolnice i doma ? :?

----------


## Zorana

U Austriji, gdje je zeni omogucen porod kod kuce, trudnica, nevezano za svoje kontakte s babicom, ima "obavezu" odlaska lijecniku na pet preporucenih pregleda.
Nema obavezu u smislu da je se moze prisiliti. Ali, ima obavezu u smislu da se drugi dio porodiljnog ne isplacuje u cjelosti ako se ti pregledi ne obave. Isto je i sa pet obaveznih pregleda bebe nakon poroda.

----------


## Zorana

Mozda nije nevazan podatak da ni cijene kucnog poroda u Austriji nisu zanemarive. Kad sam ja Jasenu rodila, dakle prije nesto vise od 18 mjeseci, cijene su se kretale izmedju 700 i 900 eura. Ne znam kolika je suma sada.

----------


## Saradadevii

[quote="mama courage"]


> Neke babice i doule tvrde da se to moze prepoznati u vecini slucajeva na vrijeme, a da ono sto se ne moze prepoznati ili predvidjeti, da je u vecini slucajeva tesko ista napraviti i u bolnici.


kad bude stani-pani pa se nesto odjednom zakomplicira i zena mora na stol - tesko mi je povjerovati da tu vrijeme ne igra nikakvu ulogu. i jos teze mi je povjerovati da je u takvom stanju voznja kolima preporucljiva. niti (naravno osobno) vidim razloga takvoj strci i brizi, kad sve moze i lakse.

tako kaze jedna koju ja poznajem, a radi vec dvadesetak godina kao babica. Neke druge kazu da bolnicko okruzenje povecava rizik da se nesto zakomplicira i da je vecina komplikacija, kada se jave kod kuce, prepoznatljiva na vrijeme dovoljno da se stigne do operacijske dvorane. 
Ovo posljednje sto kazes stoji, ali samo za slucaj ako se porod zakomplicira i potreban je transfer. Jako ih se puno ne zakomplicira, osobito uz babice koje su nezavisne, a i kada ih nema.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Mozda nije nevazan podatak da ni cijene kucnog poroda u Austriji nisu zanemarive. Kad sam ja Jasenu rodila, dakle prije nesto vise od 18 mjeseci, cijene su se kretale izmedju 700 i 900 eura. Ne znam kolika je suma sada.


u VB, ako ides preko babica u drzavnim bolnicama, porod kod kuce je "besplatan", ako uposlis nezavisnu babicu, onda je njezina skrb oko 3000 funti, za kontole tijekom trudnoce, porod i postpartum 1 mjesec.

U jednoj devonskoj bolnici, koja je za procelnicu odjela dobila jednu babicu naklonjenu porodu kod kuce, izracunali su koliko ih kosta porod kod kuce, koliko bolnicki vaginalni i koliko carski.
Brojke su sljedece: oko 400 funti, 750 funti i 1500 funti.

----------


## Andora

> i meni je neizmjerno drago sto je - koliko sam imala prilike do sada procitati - ovo proslo dobro. i radujem se vasoj sreci. no ne mogu ne upitati se jel bi prica bila na naslovnici portala da je krenulo po zlu.


ovo sam i ja prvo pomislila.
ovakav izbor mi se čini jako nepromišljen i neodgovoran. izabrati nešto tako napravit kući u svoja četiri zida i samo uz prisustvo muža je strašno.
ajde da je muž ginekolog, da je ona babica po zanimanju još i nekako.... al ovako   :/ 
jel muž ikad vidio posteljicu? kako je znao, i ona i on da je cijela?
u tekstu piše da je muž gledao njenu stražnjicu. i? šta je vidio? šta bi napravio da je pupkovina omotana? koga zvat u pomoć kad je frka? za koliko vremena bi ona stigla?
kako kazneno gonit takve roditelje?

pada mi na pamet vrijeme moje bake kad su rađale u kućama, šuteći i ne vikajući od sramote pred muškarcima.... rađale bi mrtvo dijete, srećom rijetko, no opet su imale pomoć drugih ukućanki i žena iz sela. žena koja rodi desetak puta i pored nje je još par žena od više poroda je ipak situacija gdje ih malo što može iznenadit - ovako kad to prvorotkinja radi u svom domu je užasno i nedopustivo!

----------


## Saradadevii

ako tako mislis, mozes pokrenuti sudsku prijavu protiv roditelja
 :Smile:

----------


## Andora

misliš na mene?
za njih?

ne hvala.

----------


## Ana...

ja sam rođena kod kuće zajedno sa moja 2 brata i sestrom! prica moje mame kreće od onog trenutka kad je u bolnici rodila svoju prvu bebu te bila ostavljena nakon toga na nosilima na kojima se navodno smrzla da bi joj nakon par sati došao dr. reći na nehuman naćin kako joj je dijete umrlo "kao to vam je prirodna selekcija!" shrvana bolom otišla je iz bolnice prijevremeno  odlučivši da neće više nikada rađati u bolnici. okolina ju je zbog toga osuđivala (mala sredina)ali ona je nas 4 rodila kod kuće i svi smo hvala Bogu živi i zdravi...mene kad netko pita zašto? zbog čega? sam rođena kući pa kao ne živimo u srednjem vijeku! ?  :Evil or Very Mad:  jel ti mama normalna? ja to nisam ni sama shvaćala a sad nakon mog carskog mogu samo pretpostaviti kako mi se mama osjecala...i mogu vam reći da sam ponosna na nju!  :Love:

----------

Ma sto reci. Znam za Petrinu pricu i smatram da bi bilo fer prema svima onima koje nagovara da smognu hrabrosti poduzeti tako nesto doma, da kaze sve. Lijepo je primati postove podrske od RODA, pa bi onda barem bilo posteno da kaze kakvi su bili ishodi tog poduhvata za nju i za dijete.

----------


## pace

Mene isto zanima nastavak price. Al - tko god da si - kad ti je vec tako jako stalo da drukas non stop po jednoteistom daj se bar predstavi.

----------

Zapravo se prvi put javljam. 
Ocito nisam jedina koja zna kraj i ne smatram da je na meni da ga pricam, jer nisam ja ta koja je pucanstvu ponudila bajku o porodu kod kuce. Mislim da nije odgovorno druge potencijalne rodilje ne upozoriti na moguca negativna iskustva, te da im na taj nacin pomoci da se s nogama na zemlji pripreme za porod doma.

----------


## Saradadevii

Ana...super za mamu i svo cetvero! Je li joj netko dolazio na porod?
Mozda da nam ona isprica svoje cetiri price   :Smile:  


Ustvari, mnoge price koje sam procitala o neasistiranim porodima su se dogodile zato jer zene nisu zeljele otici (ili ponovo otici) u zrvanj bolnickih protokola i intervencija koje vire iz prikrajka ili su u direktnom otvorenom napadu od samog dolaska u rodiliste, dakle, zbog nemogucnosti izbora medicinski asistiranog poroda koji nije medikaliziran. 
Tako je, npr. i ovdje gdje je porod kod kuce moguc unutar zdravstvenog sustava koji financira drzava, ali kao sto rekoh, vrlo cesto babice donose bolnicke protokole u zenin dom pa se zene odlucuju na porod bez njih.

Stoga, ako se bas hoce naci "krivac" za to sto se zene odlucuju rodit medicinski neasistirano, mogao bi se naci i u nefleksibilnom i neindividualiziranom sustavu medikaliziranog poroda i nespremnosti na promijene medju onima koji u njemu rade, a ne samo u neodgovornim roditeljima  koji su zbog svojih romanticnih vizija spremni staviti na kocku zivote svoje djece.

----------


## pace

S obzirom da je kod nas (znaci HR) porod kod kuce jako daleki pojam, i nesto sto ja vjerojatno necu moci koristiti kad se "legalizira" (mozda ce koristiti moja kcer), tesko mi je - zapravo suvisno mi je zamisljati da radjam doma. Neasistirani porod doma nije moja opcija (planirani naravno - ne znas nikad sta te ceka kroz zivot  :Grin:  )  vezano za to volim biti suzdrzana, stoga ne bacam hvalospjeve na pricu (mada me naravno kao dvostruku rodilju dirnula) i zaista me zanima kako je zavrsila.

Moje duplo hrvatsko iskustvo (u dva rodilista) se ipak ne slaze sa "nefleksibilnoscu i nespremnoscu na promjene", jer sam ja te promjene osjetila. S tim da mi je i prvi porod bio vrlo vrlo ok - 2001. u ozloglasenoj Petrovoj MM je sam prerezao pupcanu vrpcu, bio samnom apsolutno cijelo vrijeme, ja bez ikakvog dripa i sl., doktor me njezno i mudro odgovorio od epiduralne (hvala mu) - a nije bio "moj doktor" nego dezurni... zapravo jedina (nazalost velika) trauma mi je bila epi. tj. oporavak od iste.

----------


## Saradadevii

evolucijski se promijene uvijek dogadjaju.
Tamo gdje je pritisak okolnosti jaci, a sistem fleksibilniji, tamo se one brze dogadjaju, revolucijski.
U Hrvatskoj je sistem vrlo nefleksibilan, cak i tada kada se evolucijski prisili da bude fleksibilan (a i pritisak mozda nije dovoljno jak).
Kako Felix rece, 



> ali ja ne zelim da mi prvi porod bude srednja zalost, drugi malo bolji a treci skoro savrsen


i da tek moja kci ima normalan neuznemiren porod.

----------

Ja isto znam za cijelu priču.
Šta reć' nego da je to jedna divna priča kako djevojka postaje žena.
Ima tužne dijelove, ali sa happy endom. Ako je Petra odlučila pisati i otkriti tu priču ja joj dajem podršku  :Heart:  
Ženama treba vratiti snagu koju su dobile rođenjem.
To je isto priča kako primitivizam i neznanje  :Crying or Very sad:   stoje nasuprot odgovornosti i ljubavi  :Saint:  .

Neodgovornost je predati drugome svoju snagu i dužnost.
Odgovornost je kada su stvari u tvojim rukama.

Drago mi je da udruga Roda nastoji pružiti *pravu* edukaciju rodiljama i majkama. 
Majke stvaraju svijet i to je najodgovorniji posao današnjice...koliko djece sada ne dobivaju onoliku količinu ljubavi koja će ih učiniti ljudima?

Znam i za druge priče i vrlo su slične Petrinoj.
Što reći nego stihom iz neke pjesme (Gazde) "....što ima u ljudima tužno da ulaze u tuđe živote"

Puno pozdrava svim Rodama, velik je blagoslov imati nezavisni izvor važnih informacija.

P.S. Puno pozdrava Petri, kada čujem riječ *žena* pomislim na nju.

----------


## Zorana

Bas lijep post.  :Heart:

----------

a što se tiče neasistiranog kućnog poroda naprama bolničkog asistiranog (postoji bolnički neasistirani).
Čim malo proćakulate ćut' ćete mnoge loše priče, čak i sa tužnim završetkom uz svu silu med. osoblja i aparata. (nema garancije)
Ima čak i na netu takvih priča, ali trudnice nikako nebi to smjele čitati i slušati.
Ako je strah veći od želje za intimnim porodom, može smetati samom porodu.
Također drip se dosta koristi u praksi iz razloga što okolina bolnice ne pruža primarni ambijent (upravo čitam priču gdje doktor sa hrpom studenata buši vodenjak :shock: )

Također porod u bolnici može biti lijepo iskustvo, čitati _Preporod rađanja_ od dr. Odenta.
Da znate kako su doktori u Petrovoj posprdno gledali na donaciju Radenske, kadu za porađanje....a ova bolnica (iz knjige) je to praktički uvela u praksu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> (postoji bolnički neasistirani).


je l' to kada se zena zakljuca u wc i ne zeli izaci van?   :Smile:  
upoznala sam jednu takvu. a muz je cuvao vrata izvana i odgovarao na napade.

----------


## seni

> Majke stvaraju svijet i to je najodgovorniji posao današnjice...koliko djece sada ne dobivaju onoliku količinu ljubavi koja će ih učiniti ljudima?


roditelji stvaraju svijet.   :Heart:  
i svi oni drugi pametni i vrijedni ljudi koji ga zele uciniti boljim i ljepsim i pravednijim, bez obzira bili roditelji ili ne.   :Heart:

----------


## seni

inace prekrasana prica.   :Heart:  

osobno se malo previse bojim (sve ja teoretski znam, da nema razloga strahu, ali se svejedno bojim), da bih se odlucila za kucni porod.  ( mada jos par godina na rodi i ko zna?  :Grin:  )
meni je zasada kuca za porode ili i bolnica, ako je u njoj onako kako ja zelim, ok, ali bih jako zeljela kada bi u hrvatskoj postojalo puno vise prava na izbor.
ne mislim da ce ikada ljudi biti istog misljenja sto se tice poroda, a i inace (a i ne trebaju biti), ali u jednom raznovrsnijem sustavu (kakav je napr. u austriji ), u kojem bi imao priliku upoznati u zivo ljude razlicitih iskustava poroda, puno bi se lakse srusile neke predrasude.
moja prijateljica je svo troje djece rodila ambulantno (2,3 sata nakon poroda je sa bebom isla kuci) i onda ti naravno argumenti o pracenju bebice u bolnici par dana i slicno bla, bla, izgledaju puno manje uvjerljivo.

----------

> ako se bas hoce naci "krivac" za to sto se zene odlucuju rodit medicinski neasistirano, mogao bi se naci i u nefleksibilnom i neindividualiziranom sustavu medikaliziranog poroda i nespremnosti na promijene medju onima koji u njemu rade, a ne samo u neodgovornim roditeljima koji su zbog svojih romanticnih vizija spremni staviti na kocku zivote svoje djece.


aha, ajmo kriviti sve umjesto samih sebe. Nisu neodgovorni oni koji sami odluce da ce roditi doma bez ikakve  strucne pomoci, znajuci koliko xy stvari moze krenuti u krivo, vec oni koji ne podrzavaju romaticne predodzbe o neasisturanim porodima u bolnicama. Mislim, meni je to uvijek zgodno, ali imam jedno pitanje. Mislite li da su ginekolozi sami po sebi odlucili da ce se procedura poroda odvijati prema bolnickim pravilima iz nekog svog razloga ili je to ipak produkt dugogodisnjeg promatranja sta se zbiva sa zenama u porodu?
I jos nesto. Nekad su zene radjale doma. Radjale su svakako. Dosle s polja i rodile, cucnule u obliznjem grmlju i rodile. Cini se kao da je to idealan porod, ali se prigodno zaboravlja koliko je djece i majki pritom umrlo. 
za mene su price o neasistiranim porodima doma neodgovorne. I ako vec toj zeni nije stalo do sebe, pa joj je svejedno sto ce mozda umrijeti, nema nikakvo pravo da ugrozi i zivot djeteta. A direktno ga ugrozava.

----------


## zrinka

> Mislim, meni je to uvijek zgodno, ali imam jedno pitanje. Mislite li da su ginekolozi sami po sebi odlucili da ce se procedura poroda odvijati prema bolnickim pravilima iz nekog svog razloga ili je to ipak produkt dugogodisnjeg promatranja sta se zbiva sa zenama u porodu?


eh
a kako to da se praksa u nasim rodilistima toliko razlikuje od prakse u rodilistima zapadnih zemalja, ne idimo daleko, od prakse u sloveniji recimo?


zena u sloveniji moze roditi i bez dripa i bez epiziotomije bez da to trazi ili da se za to mora boriti, nego ide po difoltu...a kod nas je praksa iz nekog njihovog(!) razloga skroz drugacija....

zasto?




> produkt dugogodisnjeg promatranja sta se zbiva sa zenama u porodu


bit ce su zene kod nas drugaciju pri porodu pa ne znaju roditi bez dripa, epija, pokidanja vodenjaka i sl....

----------


## gost1

> aha, ajmo kriviti sve umjesto samih sebe. Nisu neodgovorni oni koji sami odluce da ce roditi doma bez ikakve  strucne pomoci, znajuci koliko xy stvari moze krenuti u krivo, vec oni koji ne podrzavaju romaticne predodzbe o neasisturanim porodima u bolnicama. Mislim, meni je to uvijek zgodno, ali imam jedno pitanje. Mislite li da su ginekolozi sami po sebi odlucili da ce se procedura poroda odvijati prema bolnickim pravilima iz nekog svog razloga ili je to ipak produkt dugogodisnjeg promatranja sta se zbiva sa zenama u porodu?


čitajte knjgu od dr. Odenta, ima i statistika, napravite usp. sa svojom bolnicom  :Wink:  

Zašto su u Nizezemskoj odlučili podupirati kućni porod?

Zato da bi imali lošije statistike? Ili zato jer su neodgovorno-romantični pa žele odbaciti "produkt" dugogodišnjeg promatranja.
Čitajte i informirajte se , jer neznanje je opasno.

----------

joj, daj, molim te, kad se to na sv. duhu epi radi rutinski? ili se daje drip? ako neces, kazes i poslusaju. Pa nisu to baba roge, to su ljudi kao i svi, kad nesto ne zelis, dogovoris se. Pogotovo sto se tice ovakvih stvari, Epi ce ti svatko napraviti ako vidi da ne prolazi i da ces popucati, ali to se stvarno vise rutinski na sv. duhu ne radi. 
S druge strane, u svim rodilistima svijeta, ti kazes svoje zelje, ali ako dodje do neceg, lijecnik radi ono sto misli da treba kako bi pomogao ili spasio dijete i/ili zenu. U tom trenutku njen plan poroda nista ne znaci, niti ju se vise pretjerano pita. Osobno, znam curu koja je isla u Postojnu radjat zbog radjanja u vodi, i sve je imala dogovoreno, ali kad su vidjeli kamo to ide, zavrsila je na carskom, bez obzira sto je zeljela jos dalje nastaviti pokusavati tiskanje. Oni su, Postojna, dakle, odlucili da je prerizicno i suprotno njenim zeljama, odveli ju na carski. Danas im je zahvalna jer je u medjuvremenu procitala sve sto se moglo dogoditi s djetetom da je kojim slucajem uspjela u tome da ju poslusaju. 
Nisu stvari tako crno- bijele. 
Osobno, jos 2000.-te, kad je bilo uobicajeno setati s flasama preparea po bolnicama na patologiji, ja ju nisam imala jer sam ju odbila. Cak me nisu trazili ni da potpisem, samo su napisali prepare u zadnjoj nuzdi. Danas je prepare napustena metoda i rijetko se daje. Ocu reci, sve ide naprijed, pa i pristup porodu. Razlicit je od 2001 (kad sam prvo rodila) i 2006. (kad sam drugo rodila. Kao nebo i zemlja.

----------


## Nika

> Ne razumijem gdje ste to radjale. Ne znam koji bi mi lijecnik probio vodenjak da sam decidirano rekla da necu.


U Zagrebu, SD.
Moj prvi porod: ja u trudovima na ctg-u u predradjaoni, stize sva sila doktora pregledavaju me i skuzim da doktor busi vodenjak. Bez ijedne rijeci, samo je komentirao - evo, sad smo vam probusili vodenjak. Otvoreni ste pet prstiju, moze u radjaonu! I ode.
A ja... sama, zbunjena, malo preplasena, nemam dovljno snage za bilo sto, MM pred vratima...


 :?   :Sad:

----------


## Sun

> Ne razumijem gdje ste to radjale. Ne znam koji bi mi lijecnik probio vodenjak da sam decidirano rekla da necu.
> 			
> 		
> 
> U Zagrebu, SD.
> Moj prvi porod: ja u trudovima na ctg-u u predradjaoni, stize sva sila doktora pregledavaju me i skuzim da doktor busi vodenjak. Bez ijedne rijeci, samo je komentirao - evo, sad smo vam probusili vodenjak. Otvoreni ste pet prstiju, moze u radjaonu! I ode.
> A ja... sama, zbunjena, malo preplasena, nemam dovljno snage za bilo sto, MM pred vratima...
> 
> 
>  :?


Potpisujem od A do Ž. Osim mjesta radnje: vrla Rijeka!
Jel sad razumiješ gdje smo to rađale...

----------


## PetraBlagojevic

Dragi moji!
Zadnji pasus u mojoj prici o porodu je izbrisan maloprije. Na moju zelju i zamolbu, ucinila je to Klaudia, koja je pricu i objavila. Razlog tome je sljedeci...
Ja sam  napisala svoju pricu o porodu kad je Elijah imao 7 mjeseci. Prije 2 tjedna sam je isla prepravljati jer je bila nepotpuna i ne po redu. Novu pricu (ova koja je i na Rodi) poslala sam novinarki Ruzici Dukic iz "Extre", na njen zahtjev. Medutim kako sam u brzini prepravljala, brisala i pisala, ostao je taj sporni zadnji pasus iz prvobitne price gdje savjetujem rodiljama da budu hrabre ako se odluce za porod kod kuce. 
Mnogi su me ovdje na forumu proglasili neodgovornom zato sto pozivam rodilje na to. E pa sad nikoga vise ne pozivam na nista.

Kada sam otvorila svoj blog prije 4 dana, taj zadnji pasus sam odmah izbrisala, jer to vise nisam ja. Naime, jedna od mojih vaznijih zivotnih politika je da ne savjetujem ljude dok me ne pitaju za savjet. A i onda sam vrlo oprezna. Jer znam koliko su mene savjetovali i pametovali bez pitanja. To jako boli. Stoga, kad se Elijah rodio zaklela sam se sama sebi da vise nikad nikoga necu savjetovati niti mu pametovati. Stoga pustam ljude da zive svoje zivote i da imaju svoje misljenje.

Sad je moja prica dragi citatelji izlozena u novom ruhu. Onakva kakva je oduvijek trebala biti. Procitajte ponovno pricu na naslovnici. Stojim iza svake rijeci.

_obrisan dio teksta koji Udruga ne odobrava_

Neki ovdje ("Dragi" gosti bez hrabrosti da se predstave) prigovaraju sto nisam napisala SVE STO JE BILO. Moj odgovor je opet moj blog. Jer na ovoj Rodinoj stranici ne bi stalo sve. Zato je ovdje objavljena kratka informativna prica. 
One koje stvarno zanima istina, pratit ce moj blog. 

Svim pozitivnim i dobrim ljudima saljem puno pozdrava  :Smile: 
One druge ne sljivim ni pol posto.
Veliki pozdrav od Petre

----------

petra, na tvom se blogu nalazi virus. 
sun i nika, ne znam koga bi sad trebalo kriviti za nesto. Doktore ili vas koje niste na vrijeme rekle sta zelite?
Osobno, vrlo sam glasna u izrazavanju svih svojih zahtjeva, primjedbi i pitanja kod svih lijecnika, onih koji se ticu mene i onih koji se ticu mojeg djeteta. I vecinom me poslusaju ili udjemo u diskusiju. Ali se jos niejdan nije usudio napraviti nesto sto ne dopustam. A cak i u omrazenoj Petrovoj, kad su posegnuli zaklijestima (forcepsom) da frendici izvade bebu, ona je zaurlala samo probajte, tuzit cu vas. I odustali su. Pa opet piam, treba li kriviti lijecnike ili vas koje niste decidirano rekle sta zelite. Prokidanje vodenjaka je u nasim bolnicama standard. Koji se moze i ne mora postivati ovisno o vasim zeljama.

----------


## MGrubi

nemoš govoriti pod trudovima

----------


## zrinka

> . 
> sun i nika, ne znam koga bi sad trebalo kriviti za nesto. Doktore ili vas koje niste na vrijeme rekle sta zelite?
> .


zasto bi ja trebala ista traziti, zasto mi to ne bi trebalo biti ponudjeno?

ovako, 5 godina sam u 'ovom problemu' da se tako izrazim i mogu reci da znam kakvo je stanje u nasim rodilistima i nazalost, zena se treba sama dobro pripremiti, 'naoruzati', ici u rodiliste koje je nesto bolje od drugih da bi imala sanse izbjeci rutinski porod...

na vrijeme reci sto zelis?   :Grin:  .....

pa ni ne kazu ti ni zasto ti nesto rade a kamoli da te upoznaju s mogucnostima i da mozes birati...

kad se to promijeni kod nas, ja cu biti jako jako sretna....
 :Smile:

----------


## PetraBlagojevic

[quote="Anonymous"]petra, na tvom se blogu nalazi virus. 
quote]

Na mom blogu se ne nalazi nikakav *VIRUS.* Mora da si se prepao ili prepala necega. Pokusavas ljude odvratiti da ne citaju. Bojis li se da ce biti i o tebi rijeci?

Smijesan pokusaj!!!

----------


## gostgost

na blogu je spywear. i dosta nas je koji smo to primijetili. ja ne mislim da je petra ta koja ga je postavila.

urednice portala, iz bloga i petrinog prethodnog posta, možete dobiti uvid u njene karakteristike ličnosti zbog kojih i priča sa poroda gubi na vjerodostojnosti.

petra, lakše sa blogom. za neke stvari koje pišeš, oni o kojima pišeš mogli bi te i sudski goniti. stani na loptu. presjekla si sve veze sa biološkom obitelji, fajn. nema potrebe vraćat se na to, osvećivati, olajavati. okreni se svojoj porodici i pronađi unutarnji mir.

----------


## pace

> _citat je editiran jer Udruga ne odobrava takve tekstove_


Opla. Krecemo u cudnom smjeru. Steta, jer mi je bas bila jako draga prica.  Mada - ponavljam - nisam medju onima koji bi se usudili na porod kod kuce (bar ne jos uvijek), drago mi je citati kako se to (sretno) dogadja.
Al ak cemo o sotonama, hvala lijepa. Tu ne vidim romantike kak god da okrenes.

----------


## PetraBlagojević

Da, na blogu je spywear. To nije nikakav virus. To je jednostavno brojač posjeta koji usput pokazuje tko je od kuda došao i koji se koristi na velikoj večini blogova. Ja sam ga stavila.

A ovaj komentar od maloprije (gostgost) je toliko smjesan da sam se stvarno od srca na glas smijlala po stanu.  :Laughing:  
Gostgost se uskoprcao kao riba na suhom. Sudski ce me netko goniti jer cu napisati istinu na blogu??? E pa živi bili, pa vidjeli. Inače, ja imam itekako materiljala da svoje roditelje stavim na sud. Pa, ako ćemo se prijetiti, radi to barem argumentirano.

A moje karakterisike ličnosti na koju se gostgost poziva, ljudi ce vidjeti na blogu i sami prosuditi.

A sad ću vam dati jednu važnu obavjest. Neću vise pisati tu na ovom forumu, jer mi se ne da trositi energija na prepucavanja sa gostima i gosgostima...
Svu energiju usmjeravam na pisanje bloga.
Pozdrav svim ljudima dobre volje  :Love: 

http://prirodniporod.blog.hr

----------


## Andora

:Rolling Eyes:  priča ima i nastavak..... valjda je neće zaključat   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

prvi put na forumu da sam JA ostala bez teksta

----------


## lidac2004

izgleda da ta divna prica i nije tako divna  :/ 

anyway, ja potpisujem sve koje smatraju da je nasistirani porod doma totalno neodgovoran.

----------


## Nika

> sun i nika, ne znam koga bi sad trebalo kriviti za nesto. Doktore ili vas koje niste na vrijeme rekle sta zelite?



Je, moja greska je sto nisam znala toliko koliko sam znala drugi puta, ili nije!?


Nismo sve iste, ja sam osoba koja jednostavno nije u stanju zahtjevati i boriti se u tim trenucima, ranjiva sam i jako osjetljiva, vjerovala sam da ce mi biti dovoljan suprug kraj mene koji ce moje zahtjeve iznositi, jer ja to nisam u stanju. 
No, stvari su se odvijale drugacije, i nisam bila sigurna u sebe.


A i kojem od njih, bilo bi genijalno kad bi bar jedan dosao i rekao - dobar dan ja sam taj i taj lijecnik, zaduzen za vas, imate li kakvo pitanje?!

Na kraju, trebalo mi je i da sazrijem.
 :Smile:

----------


## Maja

> sun i nika, ne znam koga bi sad trebalo kriviti za nesto. Doktore ili vas koje niste na vrijeme rekle sta zelite?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Je, moja greska je sto nisam znala toliko koliko sam znala drugi puta, ili nije!?
> 
> 
> Nismo sve iste, ja sam osoba koja jednostavno nije u stanju zahtjevati i boriti se u tim trenucima, ranjiva sam i jako osjetljiva, vjerovala sam da ce mi biti dovoljan suprug kraj mene koji ce moje zahtjeve iznositi, jer ja to nisam u stanju. 
> ...


NITKO se u trudovima ne bi smio biti prisiljen boriti ni za što, a najmanje za svoja prava kao pacijenta, rodilje. Naše je PRAVO da nam, u najmanju ruku objasne i najave interevenciju, a definitivno da nas pitaju za dopuštenje.

----------


## Felix

petra, molim te nemoj iznositi prljavo rublje u javnost, a posebno ne ovako sa imenima. koliko god bilo istinito, koliko god bilo tocno, nemoj!
svi mi imamo kosture u ormaru i probleme iz proslosti, osobe koje su nam zagorcavale zivot i slicno. ali ne iznosimo to u javnost na nacin na koji ti radis.  :Predaja:  
po mom osobnom misljenju, a vjerujem da ce se mnogi forumasi sloziti, ovime jako diskreditiras samu sebe i do sad prekrasnu pricu s poroda.

----------


## Andora

> po mom osobnom misljenju, a vjerujem da ce se mnogi forumasi sloziti, ovime jako diskreditiras samu sebe i do sad prekrasnu pricu s poroda.


cijela pozadina, odnosno nepotpuna istina diskreditira RODU kao takvu. ovako ispada da se jednostavno niste dovoljno upoznale sa akterima priče.
jedno je tema na forumu, sasvim drugo je priča na Portalu.

----------


## Irena001

Sve divno, krasno, ali ne hvala. Dovoljno se smatram jakom ličnosti i osobom da zauzmem stav, te da ono što jasno i glasno kažem doktorima u rodilištu da ono što ja želim da bude tako i nikako drugačije.
A da ostanem doma, te da nešto krivo krene, te da ugrozim život svoga djeteta radi moga hira... :/ 
NIKADA!!!!

----------


## PetraBlagojević

Felix, u pravu si. Slažem se u potpunoti s tobom. Izletilo mi je u onom prethodnom postu na forumu. To je zato što nosim jako puno boli u sebi, prvenstveno zbog svoje mame. Muž me također ukorio, slažem se i sa njim. Žao mi je kaj sam to napisala. Voljela bih da se pobriše taj post, ali mislim da je to emoguće. Ne znam.
Malo je glupo ispalo, eto šta ćeš, ali svakom čovjeku se dešavaju greške. Povlačim se.
Imam svoj blog i tamo pišem sve o sebi. Tamo imam svoju slobodu, kao što je ima svatko tko ima svoj blog. Ja se ispričavam ako se netko našao uvrijeđen, nije mi bila namjera. Forum nije mjesto za prljavo rublje, definitivno si u pravu.
Moja priča sa poroda je meni jako lijepa i sretna sam što sam ju ostvarila. Na rodinoj stranici je ta priča ukratko. Istina je da sam imala puno poteškoća prije i poslije, no forum nije mjesto da iznosim te poteškoće. Te poteškoće ću iznjeti na blogu, jer imam potrebu kak se veli to izbaciti iz sebe. a i puno mailova mi je stiglo sa pitanjima, tako da je lakše pisati blog, nego svakom pojedinačno odgovarati.
Ovaj forum i opčenito rodini forumi su jako lijep i korisni. Nije mi bila namjera kvariti nešto negativnim prizvucima. Neka ovaj forum i dalje živi i neka se svi i dalje lijepo dopisuju. Smatram to vrlo korisnim. Još jednom... soorry!  :Love:   :Love:  
Čitamo se...
Veliki pozdrav od Petre

----------


## Irena001

> Istina je da sam imala puno poteškoća prije i poslije, no forum nije mjesto da iznosim te poteškoće.


A zašto nije mjesto?!
Ako je već priča objavljena na rodinim stranicama, zašto se nebi iznijele i ružne stvari te iste priče. Možda će neka trudnica čitajući tvoje iskustvo doći na ideju roditi doma, a neće ni pomisliti da bi se nešto loše moglo desiti... A što onda? :?

----------


## nanica

Draga Petra,
cini mi se da imas jos dosta posla da poslozis odnose s vlastitom obitelji. Mislim da bi direktni argumentirani razgovor s onima koji su ti ocito istovermeno i vazni i odbojni bio ucinkovitiji put od pisanja bloga. Treba znati odrasti, pa i oprostiti ponekad vlastitim roditeljima na gluposti. Radimo ih sigurno i ti  i ja odgajajuci vlastitu djecu. Ili mozda mislis da si ti savrsena?
Oko svojih pacica se trudim. Neke im stvari branim, a na neke ih malo poguram, ako pomislim da se prerano predaju. Nadam se da me zbog toga nece jednog dana nazvati sotonom.
Sumnjam da je tvoja mama svjesno isla za time da te zariba upisujuci te u odredjenu skolu. Mozda jednostavno nije imala dovoljno talenta za biti roditelj. Nismo svi istih sposobnosti.
Nadam se, isto tako, da si svjesna da si vrlo rano u zivotu svoga sina donijela veliku odluku za njega. Baku i djeda nije upoznao. Ne bi li bilo u redu pruziti malenome priliku da ih sam upozna i donese odluku o tome kakvi su. Po onome sto vidim dopustila si sebi jednaku stvar koju zamjeras vlastitoj majci. Nadam se da ce on kad odraste tebi dati vise kredita nego sto ti dajes svojima.

----------

svaka čast,ali hvala ne i za mene je to još uvijek preriskantno
a pošto živim na otoku ja takvu mogućnost i da postoji nikad neču ni imati jer san predaleko od bilo koje bolnice
za mene je znači idealan neasistirani porod u bolnici 
i poznam mamu koja je 2puta rodila kod kuće i sve prošlo u redu ali treći put je beba umrla   :Sad:   naravno da se isto moglo dogoditi i u bolnici ali bi njoj i njenoj djeci bilo drugačije,ne bi prolazili kroz sve šta su ovako

----------


## Arwen

ovo zadnje sam ja postal,išla sam direkt s portala   :Embarassed:  

priča mi je lijepa ali ne bi hvala,prevelika sam kukavica
neasistirani porod u bolnici to mi je san

----------


## nisam odavdje

brojač???? e pa tvoj brojač ima virus
ime virusa je trojan.win32.diamin.ez
ne možeš dignuti explorer bez da ti virus pokuša instalirati fast track
moj ti muž zahvaljuje na predivnoj nedjelji, utrošenoj na čišćenje kompjutera
a i rode bi se mogle malo zamisliti nad tim čije i kakve priče promovira na svom portalu

----------


## Saradadevii

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> po mom osobnom misljenju, a vjerujem da ce se mnogi forumasi sloziti, ovime jako diskreditiras samu sebe i do sad prekrasnu pricu s poroda.
> 
> 
> cijela pozadina, odnosno nepotpuna istina diskreditira RODU kao takvu. ovako ispada da se jednostavno niste dovoljno upoznale sa akterima priče.
> jedno je tema na forumu, sasvim drugo je priča na Portalu.



Prica na portalu je prica o osobnom iskustvu porodjaja. Moze se objaviti kakva god da je, o tome odlucuju one koje uredjuju portal i rubriku Porod.
Kada majka iznese svoju pricu na forumu ili posalje je na urednistvo portala, ne ide se u detektivska istrazivanja o Istini je li se tako stvarno dogodilo i jesu li akteri price pouzdani izvor informacija.
Ako se nesto dogodilo s djetetom i majkom nakon poroda, to ne znaci da je prica diskreditirana i time udruga na cijem portalu je objavljena. 
Zasto bi bila diskreditirana? 
Price s poroda su da prenesu iskustvo koje je majka imala, ne misljenja onih koji interpretiraju njezino iskustvo. 

Privatne netrpeljivosti i neprijateljstva nisu pozeljna u prici;
 jesu li pozeljna na forumu, neka odluze moderatorice.
Ako postoje, ne vidim razloga zasto bi njima prica bila diskreditirana.

Sto pricu cini prekrasnom ili romanticnom?
Samo vlastita percepcija onoga tko je cita ili slusa, gotovo da nema veze s dozivljajem one koja ju je prozivjela.
Neobicna je za podneblje u kojem majka zivi i izrazava njezino iskustvo porodjaja koje, cini se, je bilo pozitivno i ispunjujuce i njoj lijepo. Sto se nakon porodjaja dogodilo u njezinom zivotu, nije tema price. Zasto bismo mi to morali znati da bi prica imala vjerodostojnost?

----------


## Saradadevii

> a i rode bi se mogle malo zamisliti nad tim čije i kakve priče promovira na svom portalu


Na portalu se prvenstveno informira.
Ne nudi se Istina niti jedini kut gledanja.
Price o porodu imaju ulogu da prenose iskustva poroda.

----------


## BusyBee

> a i rode bi se mogle malo zamisliti nad tim čije i kakve priče promovira na svom portalu


Roda informira i educira.
Ovo je jedan od tekstova koji pokazuje da porod ne mora nuzno biti tehnologizirano-medikalizirani dogadjaj u kojem je zena objekt. U tekstovima koje smo do sada dale, ovaj je definitivno sasvim na suprotnoj strani od uobicajenog u RH, ali smatramo da se treba cuti da postoje parovi koji biraju i ovu opciju (o kojoj se rijetko prica u RH, no to ne znaci da ne postoji i u RH).

Cije price... svatko ima svoju proslost, mi ne istrazujemo kosture u tudjim ormarima, ne prebrojavamo krvna zrnca, ne proricemo buducnost da bi znale koje ce buduce postupke autor nekog teksta na portalu uciniti. Biramo price (npr. konkretno s poroda) koje ce nase korisnike informirati da i u RH ima drugih opcija od one, na zalost, uobicajene.

----------


## Felix

kako to mislite neasistirani porod u bolnici?  :? SVAKI porod u bolnici, koliko god bio prirodan i bez uplitanja, je asistiran.

petra, nisam mislila samo na forum, mislila sam na internet opcenito. ako si zrela, odgovorna osoba, a nadam se da jesi, shvatit ces da se neke stvari iz intime ne bi trebale iznositi u javnost, gdje ih svatko moze procitati, na takav nacin, pun optuzbi i obracunavanja. koliko god to bilo istina. ono sto zelis izbaciti iz sebe, a vjeruj da znam taj osjecaj, puno bolje i kvalitetnije je uciniti u razgovoru s nekim bliskim, mozda i nekim strucnim 

kad pises na internetu, to nije razgovor uz kavu u nekom kaficu, nego govoris na mikrofon svakome tko to zeli i ne zeli cuti. meni je tvoja prica s poroda jaako zanimljiva i naravno da zelim cuti detalje, ali s kim si isla u skolu i slicno... samo nas udaljava od fokusirane teme. nikad nije dobro otvoriti cijelog sebe SVIMA. dovoljno je sasvim malo, ostalo rezerviraj za sebi bliske osobe.

----------


## marta

nemam pojma sta je tocno bilo s petrom nakon samog porodjaja, koji je ocito protekao u redu, ali mogu pretpostaviti da su ju prijavili, odnosno zvali policiju, hitnu, czsr i slicno, i da je tu nastalo .ranje.

----------


## gost

> Cije price... svatko ima svoju proslost, mi ne istrazujemo kosture u tudjim ormarima, ne prebrojavamo krvna zrnca, ne proricemo buducnost da bi znale koje ce buduce postupke autor nekog teksta na portalu uciniti.


a kako objašnjavaš činjenicu da je na vašem portalu link na blog onakve tematike. i zaražen.  
meni kao čitateljici može zvučati zanimljivo naziv bloga i klikam neznajući na koju tematiku ću naletiti. a vi, zar niste prije stavljanja linka provjerili što linkate ili vam je svejedno kamo nas sve upućuje vaš portal

----------


## Mukica

Petra,

stvarno krasna prica, ali sve ovo poslije nje je strahota.
Uzasno mi je zao sto si iskoristila Rodu da bi vodila svoj privatni rat.
I mislim da bi trebala svoje intimne probleme rijesavati sa strucnim osobama, posjeti psihologa npr.
Ovo sto sad radis samo te diskreditira i daje nelijepu sliku o tebi kao osobi.

Vjerujem i skroz razumijem da imas zelju i potrebu _obracunati_ se sa svima koji su ti ikada nanjeli neko zlo, ali ovo nije dobar nacin.

Sretno!

----------


## Mukica

> Cije price... svatko ima svoju proslost, mi ne istrazujemo kosture u tudjim ormarima, ne prebrojavamo krvna zrnca, ne proricemo buducnost da bi znale koje ce buduce postupke autor nekog teksta na portalu uciniti.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a kako objašnjavaš činjenicu da je na vašem portalu link na blog onakve tematike. i zaražen.  
> meni kao čitateljici može zvučati zanimljivo naziv bloga i klikam neznajući na koju tematiku ću naletiti. a vi, zar niste prije stavljanja linka provjerili što linkate ili vam je svejedno kamo nas sve upućuje vaš portal


mi zaista nikako nismo mogli znati sto ce Petra napisati u svom blogu
i sad kad je, osim same price, napisala i druge tekstove, uopce ne odobravmo to sto radi, ali ponavljam, NIKAKO nismo mogli unaprijed znati sto ce se dogoditi, jer da smo znale sto smjera vjeruj mi da nikada ne bi objavili pricu, nit stavljali linkove

Roda nikako ne moze odgovarati za ovakve postupke pojedinaca, ma kako se oni zvali

a prekjucer, kad sam recimo ja zadnji put bila na blogu, tog programcica jos nije bilo

----------


## BusyBee

Link na blog je upravo maknut.
Naime, u trenutku postavljanja linka, urednice poroda na portalu (a ni ja) nisu mogle znati da se na blogu nece pojaviti informacije i stavovi o prirodnom porodu ili bilo cemu vezanom za porod (kako je nagovijestio naziv bloga) vec nesto drugo.

Ja sam, na zalost, bila odsutna do danas i cim sam vidjela sadrzaj bloga, maknuli smo link. 
Pricu smo zadrzali jer je to prica s poroda, kao i sve ostale koje smo do sada objavljivali, samo malo neuobicajena za RH jer se o porodima kod kuce, osobito neasistiranima, u RH ne prica ili vrlo malo prica (sto ne znaci da ih nema).

----------


## kloklo

Uh, nisam bila pri kompu zadnjih sati i imam kaj vidjeti kad sam došla   :Sad:  

Hvala mojim nadurednicama što su napravile ono kaj se moralo, to sam ja trebala al me nije bilo   :Embarassed:  

Inače, kao urednica priča s portala samo još jednom ponavljam da priče s poroda pišu same cure i one su odgovorne, po svojoj savjesti, za njihov sadržaj, a ono što je Petra poslije pisala na blogu, bilo bi lijepo i da komentirate na njenom blogu, a ne ovdje. Ovaj prostor je predviđen za komentiranje priče objavljene na našem portalu, samo toga.

Zaista nije u redu prozivati u ovom slučaju RODU...I to za kaj? Suučešništvo u zaražavanju vaših kompjutora virusima? Dajte najte   :Grin:

----------


## nisam odavdje

Koristim priliku da pohvalim vašu uredničku politiku.
Stvarno, jako je odgovorno prema čitateljima portala  objaviti romantizirani prikaz o prekrasnom neasistiranom porodu kod kuće,  a kad se autorica teksta prokaže kao psihički nestabilna osoba kojoj očito  treba stručna pomoć, onda  bržebolje pobrisati  njezine komentare, da čitatelji slučajno ne bi dobili informaciju kakvo je zaista mentalno stanje osobe kojoj se ovdje plješće.
Ne broje se ovdje tuđa krvna zrnca, ne vade se kosturi iz ormara, netko napiše svoju priču i vi je propustite i ne propitujući za istinitost napisanog.
Tja, tko je vidio da urednici snose odgovornost za istinitost onoga što se objavljuje?
I koga uopće zanima istina o tome kako je ZAISTA protekao Petrin porod?
Zašto skidati tekst s portala koji je, sasvim slučajno, kao i onaj o adaptiranom mlijeku napuhan i neistinit, zašto reći  sorry cure, zeznule smo se, nismo znale s kim imamo posla, maknut ćemo tekst, sad kad ZNAMO da nije bilo baš tako kako smo, u dobroj namjeri mislile da će biti,
 I ni slučajno oprostite što se na našem portalu nalazi link na blog zaražen virusom. Nostra culpa i ti bakrači, tko je to  još vidio....

----------


## gost

> Suučešništvo u zaražavanju vaših kompjutora virusima? Dajte najte


mogla si dovršit rečenicu riječju koja ima veze s onime što izlazi iz stražnjica onih koje ovdje čitaju i pišu
time bi najbolje pokazala koliko poštuješ forumaše koji ovdje dolaze komentirati ono što se od njih traži i koliko ti je stvarno stalo do njihovog mišljenja

----------


## Saradadevii

> a kad se autorica teksta prokaže kao psihički nestabilna osoba kojoj očito treba stručna pomoć, onda bržebolje pobrisati njezine komentare, da čitatelji slučajno ne bi dobili informaciju kakvo je zaista mentalno stanje osobe kojoj se ovdje plješće.


postovi nisu editirani zbog razloga koji navodis i rijeci koje koje izabires u karakterizaciji autorice nisu primjerene., kao sto ni njezine nisu bile primjerene.





> I koga uopće zanima istina o tome kako je ZAISTA protekao Petrin porod?


ako imas *konkretne* primjedbe o tome sto nije istinito u prici, mozes se oglasiti.

----------


## MGrubi

ma koja to panika
pa moja prababa je 9-ero rodila u kući, baba 5-ero... da ne nabrajam

----------


## BusyBee

> I koga uopće zanima istina o tome kako je ZAISTA protekao Petrin porod?


Sve nas zanima. I, koliko smo uspjeli ovdje shvatiti (a nemamo razloga ne vjerovati ovoj prici s poroda), porod je protekao u redu, a problemi su nastupili nakon poroda, prijavom Petre i NJM-a nekome (ispricavam se, ali o ovome jos uvijek nista ne znamo svi zajedno, nadam se da cemo saznati cijelu pricu).



> Zašto skidati tekst s portala koji je, sasvim slučajno, kao i onaj o adaptiranom mlijeku napuhan i neistinit,


Tekst o adaptiranom mozete komentirati na topicu o njemu. Ja jos uvijek nemam razloga misliti da je ova prica napuhana i neistinita - ovo je osobna prica o porodu, a svaka zena svoj porod dozivljava osobno valjda i nece o njemu pisati potpuno objektivno. Mi koji nismo njemu prisustvovali, naravno da ne znamo je li napuhana prica ili nije.




> zašto reći sorry cure, zeznule smo se, nismo znale s kim imamo posla, maknut ćemo tekst, sad kad ZNAMO da nije bilo baš tako kako smo, u dobroj namjeri mislile da će biti


Zato sto ni jedna od nas jos uvijek nema ni jedan dokaz da je prica neistinita.
Dio koji nema veze s neasistiranim porodom kod kuce i koji je dio osobne agende autorice, izbacili smo iz price o porodu jer nas je naziv bloga zavarao, navevsi nas na vjerovanje da ce se na blogu nastaviti iznositi cinjenice, razmisljanja i komentari o prirodnom porodu.
Kad je link postavljen, 3.11. na njemu jos uvijek nije bilo tekstova koji su za nas neprihvatljivi i nemaju veze s pricom s poroda koju smo obajvili.

Za spyware - ne znam je li u medjuvremenu uklonjen, ali moje racunalo, poprilicno dobro zasticeno, ne detektira ga. Naravno da bi odmah u petak, kad je link postavljen, maknuli link, obavijestili korisnike i vlasnicu bloga da smo sami uocili da na linku postoji spyware ili virus.




> Stvarno, jako je odgovorno prema čitateljima portala objaviti romantizirani prikaz o prekrasnom neasistiranom porodu kod kuće, a kad se autorica teksta prokaže kao psihički nestabilna osoba kojoj očito treba stručna pomoć, onda bržebolje pobrisati njezine komentare, da čitatelji slučajno ne bi dobili informaciju kakvo je zaista mentalno stanje osobe kojoj se ovdje plješće.


Kakva god da je autorica price, to ne iskuljucuje mogucnost da je ona imala krasan (njoj, njenom muzu i rodjenom djetetu), neasistiran porod kod kuce. 
Ja ne sudim o autorici i ne znam je li autorica do te mjere izmaltretirana od roditelja da ne zeli imati obzira prema njima ili doista ima psihickih problema. Jedini razlog editiranja/brisanja od strane moderatorice je sto se iznosenje osobnih imena kod iznosenja optuzbi kosi s pravilima foruma, nikako radi zataskavanja bilo cega.

Zao mi je sto rasprava ocito ide u smjeru razracunavanja "gostiju" i autorice preko ledja Rode sto doista baca sjenu i na pricu.

----------

zbog čega su editirani postovi u kojima se autorica izražavala o svojoj majci kao sotoni i pisala o policiji, premlaćivanju. pisala je o tome u sklopu poroda, ne? nije mi se činilo ni romantično ni idilično sve skupa
ali pobrisale ste da se ne vidi. Konkretno.
Ako ste pobrisale jer je spominjala imena, zašto niste brisale samo njih,  dakle ono što je sporno. Pobrisale ste sve  jer ste se bojale da neće nitko povjerovati njenoj priči ako se vidi kako je neuravnotežena.
U svakom slučaju njen tekst na portalu sad ima jednaku vjerodostojnost kao da u njemu stoji da je  rađala neasistirano u šumi i da joj je  doula bila ženka mravojeda

----------


## meri78

> ma koja to panika
> pa moja prababa je 9-ero rodila u kući, baba 5-ero... da ne nabrajam


i na te brojke ide koliko mrtvorođene djece ili djece koja su umrla malo nakon poroda

i moja baba je rodila 7 žive djece, od kojih je dvoje umrlo u roku dva tjedna nakon poroda, a na 7-icu ide i dvoje mrtvorođene

malo zbrčkano sam napisala - 9 rodila, a 5 preživjelo djetinjstvo, ...

----------


## meri78

> porod je protekao u redu, a problemi su nastupili nakon poroda, prijavom Petre i NJM-a nekome (ispricavam se, ali o ovome jos uvijek nista ne znamo svi zajedno, nadam se da cemo saznati cijelu pricu).


spominje se neko zvanje hitne tak da je možda došlo do kasnijih komplikacija, jer radi same prijave nje i NJM valjda bi policija intervenirala, a ne hitna

ali dobro viditi ćemo, autorica je rekla da će sve, BAŠ SVE, napisati, a mi se moramo malo strpiti, jer sad je na redu par dana objašnjavanja svega što je prethodilo tome, pljuvanje roditelja, sestre itd... znat će se valjda i zašto je sve to bitno u cijeloj priči, jer po mojem bi bilo dovoljno i ako su njezini roditelji bili ti koji su je prijavili napisati da cijeli život nije s njima dobra i da se ne slažu s njezinim izborom poroda i da su joj nakalemili probleme, a ne ovako u detalje secirati njiihove međusobne svađe

----------


## nisam odavdje

Sarodedevii, hajde pogledaj šta je prije mene  autorici teksta napisala *članica Upravnog odbora Rode*, Mukica



> I mislim da bi trebala svoje intimne probleme rijesavati sa strucnim osobama, posjeti psihologa npr.


pa njoj pričaj o primjerenosti izražavanja.

----------

izgleda da je ova diskusija zamrla prije nekoliko dana, ali kako sam slučajno naletjela, po prvi put, na ovaj forum (zainteresirana petrinom pričom), željela bih ipak komentirati. totalno podržavam neasistirani porod kod kuće bio on u tunguziji, nizozemskoj (inače, ni u nizozemskoj ne dolaze po vas helikopterom ako se nešto zakomplicira, a porodi se odvijaju i u malim selima, pa i tamo se može desiti nešto nepredviđeno, poput prometnog kolapsa, tako da ljudi ne trebaju imati tolike iluzije da je u nekim drugim zemljama baš sve savršeno. uostalom, jedino bog vam može garantirati siguran porod i nitko, nitko drugi...), ili hrvatskoj, jer sam iskusila oboje - porod s babicom (u nizozemskoj, kad smo već kod toga) i sada - nedavno - kod kuće u hrvatskoj bez ikakve "pomoći". da, pod navodnicima, jer moje je iskustvo takvo, da osjećam da je ta pomoć pri porodu uvijek pod navodnicima. Suprug je bio prisutan, ali nije sudjelovao u samom porodu, nego je "samo" obavljao pomoćne poslove (naravno da je njegova pomoć bila neprocjenjiva, ali ne pri samom porodu). uspoređujući jedno i drugo iskustvo apsolutno dajem prednost ovom drugom! mislim da nikad neću prestati sama sebi zahvaljivati na toj odluci. Čak i porod s babicom, koja je bila 100% voljna udovoljiti svim našim željama, ipak nije bio prirodan, jer se cijeli proces poremetio čim me je ona pregledala i iako je bio: brz, lagan, bez ikakvih komplikacija itd. ipak je moj osjećaj na kraju bio kao da mi je netko nešto ukrao. osim toga, to "normalno" i "bez komplikacija" još uvijek ne znači da babica nije napravila nekoliko kardinalnih grešaka i da moje dijete nije imalo traumatičan porod!  ljudi, molim vas, molim vas, čitajte knijgu michela odenta preporod rađanja tisuću puta ako treba, a zatim tešite po siteu laure shanley, dok vam ne sjedne i dok ne uvjerite sami sebe da da, zaista, žena i njen iskonski instinkt rađaju, a ne nikakvi pomagači. a ako neki muškarac osjeti potrebu komentirati nešto u stilu "pa odent je porađao žene u svojoj klinici" ili neki sličan biser koji bi njima slatkićima pametnima bio u stilu, unaprijed mu odgovaram: stari, nemaš POJMA o čemu pričaš! pusti ŽENE da rađaju, a ti lijepo gledaj sa strane i...kužimo se, zar ne?

----------


## Saradadevii

> Sarodedevii, hajde pogledaj šta je prije mene  autorici teksta napisala *članica Upravnog odbora Rode*, Mukica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I mislim da bi trebala svoje intimne probleme rijesavati sa strucnim osobama, posjeti psihologa npr.
> 			
> 		
> ...


vec jesam.

----------


## Mukica

> Sarodedevii, hajde pogledaj šta je prije mene  autorici teksta napisala *članica Upravnog odbora Rode*, Mukica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I mislim da bi trebala svoje intimne probleme rijesavati sa strucnim osobama, posjeti psihologa npr.
> 			
> 		
> ...


napisala sam to jer sam i sama zlostavljna zena i znam da je strucna pomoc jako vrijedna i neprocjenjiva, ali to netko tko nije zlostavljan ne moze razumjeti (

----------


## mama courage

o prici s portala sam vec dala svoje misljenje. o porodu doma - za mene (osobno) ne hvala.

o virusu - i ja sam ga sinoc primjetila citajuci petrin blog, al valjda imam dobar zastitni program. no svako malo mi se otvarao neki prozorcic i nudio mi da downloadiram neki program. bilo je prilicno zamorno, stalno klikati "no".

o onome sto imadoh prilike procitati na petrinom blogu, mogu samo reci - zali boze posjeta sai babi.

----------

> ljudi, molim vas, molim vas, čitajte knijgu michela odenta preporod rađanja tisuću puta ako treba, a zatim tešite po siteu laure shanley, dok vam ne sjedne i dok ne uvjerite sami sebe da da, zaista, žena i njen iskonski instinkt rađaju, a ne nikakvi pomagači. a ako neki muškarac osjeti potrebu komentirati nešto u stilu "pa odent je porađao žene u svojoj klinici" ili neki sličan biser koji bi njima slatkićima pametnima bio u stilu, unaprijed mu odgovaram: stari, nemaš POJMA o čemu pričaš! pusti ŽENE da rađaju, a ti lijepo gledaj sa strane i...kužimo se, zar ne?


ne, ti nemas pojma o cemu pises. U konkretnom slucaju, da nisam bila u bolnici, umrli bi i dijete i ja. Mogla sam 11010101 puta procitati knjigu Odenta i piljiti u web site Laure Shanley. Cinjenica je da nam je bolnica izvukla zive glave. Mozda nemam instinkt?

----------


## gostkojispominječitanjeod

enta - nemam se namjere prepucavati. apsolutno stojim iza onog što sam napisala, a porod u bolnici na hr način za mene nikad nije bio opcija. slučajno je ispalo da sam u prvoj trudnoći  bila u nizozemskoj i na svoju veliku radost otkrila da imaju sistem kakav imaju. dvojila sam između odlaska na leboyerovu kliniku (v. frederick leboyer: rođenje bez nasilja) i poroda kod kuće, te se odlučila za potonje. drugi porod je bio "neasistirani" u hr i za mene na svaki način bolje iskustvo od prvog. daleko od toga da sam jedina u hrvatskoj, upoznala sam poprilično ljudi koji su učinili isto. što se tiče pravno - birokratskih problema, nisam ih imala, sve je prošlo relativno glatko. kako sam se na to odlučila? pa, veći dio trudnoće mi je bio zagorčan upravo neizvjesnošću i razmišljanjem gdje i kako? postojna, austrija? prvi porod mi je bio brz, dakle morala bih čučati negdje sama dva - tri tjedna i čekati da se porodim. muž ne bi mogao čučati sa mnom pa vjerojatno ne bi ni prisustvovao porodu, koliko bi to čučanje u hotelu i bolnica samo koštalo? rijeka? isti problem. pokušavala sam naći babicu - nije mi uspjelo. i tako sam, inspirirana laurom shanley, odlučila roditi doma sama (s mužem). naravno da smo se temeljito psihički pripremili, naoružali informacijama, a nije nebitno niti to da ja ODUVIJEK po svojoj prirodi imam vrlo snažno povjerenje u svoje tijelo i zdravlje i NIKAD ne podliježem panici. Nisam se bojala tokom prvog poroda, a ovaj puta još manje. to su vrlo bitni elementi, jer ako žena nije potpuno sigurna da želi roditi na takav način i ako nije sigurna u sebe, ili ako ulijeće u tako nešto nepripremljena, to bi, pretpostavljam, moglo utjecati i na sam porod (čitati odenta, hormonska ravnoteža, strah-adrenalin itd.) JA osjećam u sebi taj instinkt, tu životinjsku snagu, ali to sam ja. svatko mora učiniti onako kako osjeća, a ako osjeća da to za nju nije prava stvar, mora ipak shvatiti da postoje osobe za koje je to ono pravo i najbolje. ja osobno mislim da bi mnoge žene bez problema rađale doma da je takva ustaljena praksa, jer pritisak okoline je nešto čemu se jako teško oduprijeti. itekako sam ga osjećala, pa makar samo i u obliku nekakve kolektivne svijesti (naravno, budući da sam staria lisica premazana svim mastima, ni u ludilu nisam nikome pričala o svojim namjerama. iz istog razloga sigurno nećete moju priču čitati na ovom forumu pod imenom i prezimenom, ali ću je objaviti - čim stignem - na bornfree! stranicama.) aha, još nešto - stalno se provlači nekakav epitet o "romantičnom" neasistiranom porodu. pobogu, kakva romantika? nije motiv nikakva romantika, nego želja da se zaštite majka i dijete, da im se omogući brz oporavak, a za dijete je iskustvo poroda nešto što utječe na cijeli daljnji život i uvijek ostaje u podsvijesti! intervencije tijekom poroda psihički određuju dijete za cijeli život, čak u tolikoj mjeri da bebe čiji je porod bio nasilan kasnije u životu imaju sklonost samoubojstvu, one čije su majke bile medikalizirane drogi itd. odvajanje novorođenčeta i majke je bez pretjerivanja valjda najgore nasilje koje postoji i koje čini svijet takvim kakav je danas. je li vam, cure, koje ste rodile u bolnici, ikada bilo teško brinuti se za bebu, jeste li se ikada osjećale nemoćne i nedorasle - volite, naravno svoju bebu, ali morate se NAPREZATI da se brinete za nju? zamislite kako bi vam bilo da su vam dopustili da u miru razvijete onu snažnu vezu koja se razvija samo tokom perioda neposredno nakon poroda. zamislite kako je to biti u potpunom suglasju s bebom - brinuti se za nju bez napora, nositi ju jer vama treba njen zagrljaj isto koliko i njoj vaš. meni je prvi porod bio prekrasan u usporedbi s bolničkim, ali ovaj neasistirani je bio potpuno prirodan i tek tu imam taj osjećaj koji sam vam opisala. neću više, jer sigurno će se naći netko tko će popljuvati sve ovo što sam rekla, a to je na koncu moje i samo moje najintimnije iskustvo...

----------

Svaka ti čast! Prekrasno!

----------


## gost1

Bravo za još jednu lijepu priču!!! 

Šteta da su Rode dopustile da se još jedna lijepa priča izgubi samo zbog opstruiranja nekih ljudi (pogotovo - _gost_ nisam odavde).

Šteta da ste se dale izmanipulirati prijetnjama sa sudskim tužbama, jer to je standardna retorika uplašenih ljudi zaostalih u nekim drugim sistemima.

Ponavljam da znam njezinu i još puno priča koje će zbog zlih jezika nepovratno biti izgubljene za ovaj prekrasni portal.

Središnji dio priče na blogu ( i one koju ja znam) je porod kod kuće i reakcija bliže okoline na takvu odluku. To je ono što obilježava većinu hr priča (primitivizam  :Mad:  ), kao što je autorica iznad mene spomenula da je stara lisica tj. već je znala što može očekivati.

Petra to nije znala i druge žene koje su odlučile prvi puta rađati kod kuće.

Nastavljam sa preporukom knjige _Preporod rađanja_ od dr. Odenta.

Ja imam AVAST i na trojanske konje uvijek reagira, na blog nije reagirao.

Za moderatore:

Hm...koliko se sječam na  gl.stranici nije pisalo: na blogu se može čitati o prirodnom porodu (a vjerujem da će biti) nego  pisalo je: "više o meni možete pročitati na mom blogu....prirodnoporod.blog.hr"

----------

> čiji je porod bio nasilan kasnije u životu imaju sklonost samoubojstvu, one čije su majke bile medikalizirane drogi itd.


 :shock:  :shock: 

jel to Odent kaže ili? Vide li i ljude u bijelim kutama, ili je to rezervirano samo za djecu začetu potpomognutom oplodnjom?
sva sreća što sam rodila bez epiduralne i bez većih problema, pa mi se dijete neće samoubit li postat narkoman....

----------

ne kaže Odent osobno, nego istraživanja (RCS) koje prikuplja a vezana su uz primarni period (od začeća do 1.godine života i način na koji to utječe kasnije u životu)

http://www.birthworks.org/primalheal...drug+addiction

http://www.birthworks.org/primalheal...*violent+crime
http://www.birthworks.org/primalheal...nt+criminality

----------


## mamma Juanita

ovaj prethodni post je moj.

----------


## Saradadevii

Odent navodi neka provedena istrazivanja koja su pokazala povecane rizike za navedeno u slucaju medikaliziranih poroda.

Baza podataka u kojima se mogu pronaci neka od tih istrazivanja su na
http://www.birthworks.org/primalhealth/databank.phtml

----------


## Saradadevii

mamma Ju   :Heart:

----------


## Saradadevii

a


> nije nebitno niti to da ja ODUVIJEK po svojoj prirodi imam vrlo snažno *povjerenje* u svoje tijelo i zdravlje i NIKAD ne podliježem panici. Nisam se bojala tokom prvog poroda, a ovaj puta još manje. to su vrlo bitni elementi, jer ako žena nije potpuno sigurna da želi roditi na takav način i ako nije sigurna u sebe, ili ako ulijeće u tako nešto nepripremljena, to bi, pretpostavljam, moglo utjecati i na sam porod (čitati odenta, hormonska ravnoteža, strah-adrenalin itd.) JA osjećam u sebi taj instinkt, tu životinjsku snagu, ali to sam ja. svatko mora učiniti onako kako osjeća, a ako osjeća da to za nju nije prava stvar, mora ipak shvatiti da postoje osobe za koje je to ono pravo i najbolje.


i meni se ovo cini jako vazno, a rijetko se o tome govori




> odvajanje novorođenčeta i majke je bez pretjerivanja valjda najgore nasilje koje postoji i koje čini svijet takvim kakav je danas


potpisujem

----------


## lidac2004

ja cu pitati jos jednom jer nisam primjetila odgovor- sta da se nesto desilo?
da je dijete zapelo u porodjajnom kanalu?
da je prestalo disati?
da mu je pupcana bila oko vrata?

ko bi onda pomogao?
muz?
ko bi bio kriv da je dijete umrlo zato sto nije dobilo pomoc na vrijeme?


molim da mi se odgovori na ta pitanja bez prici- ja znam zenu koja je rodila xy djece.......i slicne stvari.

----------


## Saradadevii

> ja cu pitati jos jednom jer nisam primjetila odgovor- sta da se nesto desilo?
> da je dijete zapelo u porodjajnom kanalu?


preciziraj malo pitanje, zapeti u kanalu ne znaci puno, je li mislis na shoulder distocia, na zastoj trudova....




> da je prestalo disati?


reanimacija, auto i hitna





> da mu je pupcana bila oko vrata?


odmota se vrpca





> ko bi onda pomogao?
> muz?


ili on ili zena koja radja (ako se vrpca omotala, ako postoji zastoj, 




> ko bi bio kriv da je dijete umrlo zato sto nije dobilo pomoc na vrijeme?


to ne znam, mozda bi rodbina tuzila roditelje pa bi oni u Hrvatskoj mogli  bili proglaseni krivima.
Lijecnici kojih nije bilo, sigurno ne bi bili krivi.

----------


## PetraBlagojević

Upravo sam telefonski razgovarala sa jednom jako ljubaznom gospođom, a to je urednica koja je stavila moju priču na portal. Zove se Klaudia, a na forumu se predstavlja kao Kloklo. Ona me zamolila da napišem ovaj post i činim to sam zbog njene zamolbe. Dakle, pozivam sve ljude na ovom forumu da ovdje isključivo komentiraju priču o mom prirodnom porodu koja je objavljena na naslovnoj stranici Rode, a sve drugo ako mi netko ima nešto za reći osobno odnosno napisati, neka se obrati na moj blog, odnosno moju email adresu petra.blagojevic@hotmail.com
Roda je jedna prekrasna udruga koja se bori za određene stvari i gdje rade hvalevrijedne žene.   :Kiss:  
Također na forumu pišu isto tako divni ljudi koji razmjenjuju svoja iskustva i kojima to pomaže. Stoga vas molim još jednom da se držite teme ovog foruma.
Ja se u jednom postu toga nisam držala i zato je nekako sve krenulo krivim tokom. Ja sam se zbog toga ispričala, no nije mi teško ponovo. Stoga, ispričavam se zbog navoda gdje spominjem imena i prezimena i negativne epitete. Nisam znala da se to ne smije na forumu, jer u životu nisam bila niti na jednom. Ovo mi je prvi put.

I još samo nešto za kraj želim reći. Gost koji se potpisuje sa "nisam odavdje" je moja sestra Ivana koja živi u Madridu, koja je najviše od svih napadala Rodu, a čak išla i tako daleko da komentira priču o adaptiranom mlijeku u negativnom svjetlu, na što je odmah bila upozorena od moderatorice da tu nije mjjesto za to, nego na forumu o toj temi. Njene riječi da sam ja psihički nestabilna osoba i ne znam ni ja što sve ne, su čista tlapnja uplašenog zečića. Pa čega se bojiš Ivana? Da ćeš doći i ti na red na mom blogu? Hoćeš, pa što sad... To se mora napisati, jer i ti si bila dio poroda. Moderatori vrlo lako preko IP adrese mogu provjeriti tko od kuda piše. Sada su ipak neke stvari malo jasnije, zar ne?

A što se tiče nekih prigovora da se na blogu ne držim teme, moram reći da nisu opravdani. Sve ono što pišem na blogu je povezano sa mojim porodom. Da, naišla sam na osudu okoline za svoju odluku i to jako. I želim opisati što su sve ljudi poduzeli, ne bi li se sprječila moja odluka. Smatram da će svakoj rodilji koju to zanima, biti intersantno pročitati što se sve može desiti. I da odluka da čovjek rodi doma nije lagana, a kamoli podržana od okline. Zato na svom blogu idem u detalje, jer ne mogu opisati u 3 rečenice. Stoga, oni koje to ne zanima, neće čitati. One koje zanima - hoće. 
Još jednom pozivam da Rodu odmorite od negativnosti, i umjesto toga joj u svom srcu zahvalite na predivnom trudu i edukaciji koju čini i koju će činiti i dalje. 
Šaljem veliki pozdrav urednicima i svim ljudima dobre volje.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Petra Blagojević

----------


## lidac2004

> Citat: 
> ja cu pitati jos jednom jer nisam primjetila odgovor- sta da se nesto desilo? 
> da je dijete zapelo u porodjajnom kanalu? 
> 
> 
> preciziraj malo pitanje, zapeti u kanalu ne znaci puno, je li mislis na shoulder distocia, na zastoj trudova....


uzmi sta ti pase   :Wink:  , u biti sam mislila bas na to da beba zapne u kanalu a ne na zastoj trudova.






> Citat: 
> da je prestalo disati? 
> 
> 
> reanimacija, auto i hitna


veliko je pitanje zna li muz ili neko drugi reanimirati tek rodjenu bebu a dok dodje hitna ili dok se dodje sa autom do hitne velika je mogucnost da ce biti kasno.




> Citat: 
> da mu je pupcana bila oko vrata? 
> 
> 
> odmota se vrpca


lijepo to zvuci ovako napisano, samo kada ti se to desi moras biti jako priseban i bez nekih prevelikih osjecaja a to jedan tata bas i nije u takvom trenutku(u vecini slucajeva).




> Citat: 
> ko bi bio kriv da je dijete umrlo zato sto nije dobilo pomoc na vrijeme? 
> 
> 
> to ne znam, mozda bi rodbina tuzila roditelje pa bi oni u Hrvatskoj mogli bili proglaseni krivima. 
> Lijecnici kojih nije bilo, sigurno ne bi bili krivi.


kako mislis- u Hrvatskoj, zar drugdje ne bi bili krivi?

ima jos jako puno stvari koje mogu poci krivo pri neasistiranom porodu.

nemam nista protiv poroda doma ali smatram da bi kraj tebe (ili u drugoj sobi, ali definitivno u blizinu) MORAO biti neko educiran za obavljati taj posao ako ne zbog tebe onda zbog bebe sigurno.

----------


## lidac2004

> ispričavam se zbog navoda gdje spominjem imena i prezimena i negativne epitete. Nisam znala da se to ne smije na forumu, jer u životu nisam bila niti na jednom. Ovo mi je prvi put.
> 
> I još samo nešto za kraj želim reći. Gost koji se potpisuje sa "nisam odavdje" je moja sestra Ivana koja živi u Madridu
> 
> . Pa čega se bojiš Ivana? Da ćeš doći i ti na red na mom blogu? Hoćeš, pa što sad... To se mora napisati, jer i ti si bila dio poroda. Moderatori vrlo lako preko IP adrese mogu provjeriti tko od kuda piše. Sada su ipak neke stvari malo jasnije, zar ne?


prvo se ispricavas zbog spominjanja imena nekih osoba da bi red ispod toga opet to napravila, ne kuzim??
i opet se prijetis tu preko foruma.

vise si sama o sebi s tim napisala nego o svojoj sestri koju pokusavas ocrniti skup sa ostatkom tvoje obitelji.

----------


## Mukica

Topic zaklucavamo jer je dostigao 4 stranice i sasvim izgubio svoju bit, a to je razgovor o neasistiranom porodu kod kuce. Na Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 2. dio mozete nastaviti komentirati pricu s naseg portala o neasistiranom porodu.

Dakle, nastavljamo s topicom zato da bismo komentirali pricu tj. neasistirani porod kod kuće.
Molimo, drzite se teme.

----------

